# Tiger Woods in Car Crash



## deadheadskier (Nov 27, 2009)

Not a lot of details so far, some reports say he's seriously hurt.

http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/34174324/ns/sports/


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 27, 2009)

just saw on the net seems a might strange


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 27, 2009)

Wait just a second---Tiger can split a tree lined fairway but can't back out of his driveway without hitting a tree and a hydrant?? There's some bad math in this equation.


----------



## ccskier (Nov 27, 2009)

He was running out to Walmart for the door buster sales.


----------



## billski (Nov 27, 2009)

ccskier said:


> He was running out to Walmart for the door buster sales.



He was running out [from his 24 million dollar cottage in a gated community at 2:15AM] to Walmart for the door buster sales.

What?   The limo driver wasn't on call???


----------



## aveski2000 (Nov 28, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Wait just a second---Tiger can split a tree lined fairway but can't back out of his driveway without hitting a tree and a hydrant?? There's some bad math in this equation.



Sounds like his wife was trying to nail him with the golf club.

http://msn.foxsports.com/golf/story/10438782/Tiger-Woods-injured-in-morning-car-crash?GT1=39002


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2009)

aveski2000 said:


> Sounds like his wife was trying to nail him with the golf club.
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/golf/story/10438782/Tiger-Woods-injured-in-morning-car-crash?GT1=39002


 
much more plausible explanation.  Wondered why anyone would try to extract a victim from the rear, unless both front and rear door were jammed.  hmmmm.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 28, 2009)

...This is so funny, the way the media is falling out of trees looking for somekind of story...and with the Manchurian party-crashers....is making for one weekend of news.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 28, 2009)

2:25 AM?  Hmmm
Nah, I'm sure his wife was just practicing her golf swing with his balls.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 29, 2009)

Tiger has always done his best to maintain his privacy as much as humanly possible when one's face is recognized by easily over a BILLION people,  but the details coming out about this incident are just really weird, and until we actually hear what I'm sure are the LARGE contextual info around this event,  it's going to seem weird!  I'm betting that right about now though that Tiger was wishing that this coming weekend WASN'T a tournament that he hosts and helps greatly benefit his Foundation, because otherwise there's NO WAY he'd tee it up this week.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 30, 2009)

this mornings NY Daily News is saying it's got something to do with an alleged affair with this chick: (the one on the right of course)







http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/2...ged_tiger_woods_mistress_rachel_uchitel_.html


----------



## Glenn (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't get famous people. This guy "has it all"...fame, fortune, lots of material stuff.... and he needs to go cheat on his wife? Again, I don't get it.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 30, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I don't get famous people. This guy "has it all"...fame, fortune, lots of material stuff.... and he needs to go cheat on his wife? Again, I don't get it.



Agreed, although the whole affair thing is unfounded at this point.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 30, 2009)

We really don't know.
When you're famous its easy to fall to the prey of women falling all over you, but also you're easy prey for anyone who wants to make up stories......
We just don't know.
Either way, he's got a long road ahead of him to make things right in his house and in his public image.

 I won't/can't judge him on this,...(make no mistake, I'll crack jokes about it tho):lol:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2009)

Who's Tiger Woods?  Some sort of musician or something?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 30, 2009)

This is a real PR faux pax either way it plays out. Woods should fire his pr flack after this  tabloid fiasco.  

If he 's on a bimbo rage his image is toast just aother selfish spoiled ingrate who uses people BUT if he's playing the victim card here he needs to come clean


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 30, 2009)

One thing Tiger could do if he wanted to maximize privacy is go the Jordan route and limit his endorsement deals / advertising to the bare minimum.  The guy has earned one BILLION dollars.  Jordan made an active decision to 'get out' when his face was the most recognized in the world, not Tigers.  Sure he still does a few commercials here and there, but it was a choice to not do as much.  I'm sure the choice was part because he didn't need to, but also part to limit his exposure.  

If the only place Tiger was ever seen was on TV for golf tournaments, maybe eventually he'd gain a bit more of the privacy he covets.  He's the most recognized face in sports mainly because of his endorsements.


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 30, 2009)

I love how the guy can tell the troopers, "Come back tomorrow, I'm sleepin' "

Talk about power---if that was you or me???? Hmmmmmm


----------



## Tin (Nov 30, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> I love how the guy can tell the troopers, "Come back tomorrow, I'm sleepin' "
> 
> Talk about power---if that was you or me???? Hmmmmmm




You or I could do that. By law all he has to do is give him his license, registration, and proof of insurance.


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 30, 2009)

Tin said:


> You or I could do that. By law all he has to do is give him his license, registration, and proof of insurance.



I know, I've heard that too, but I aint buying it. Somehow I think the troops around here would just say wake his drunk ass up!!!


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 30, 2009)

He got in the crash in a private gated community.  I am not sure the police should be involved at all.


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2009)

Glad to see Woods got slapped with a very steep 164 buck fine.  Hit him where it hurts:roll:!   And more than enough to pay for replacement of a fire hydrant:roll:, of course!    He'll never want to do that again!:roll:







Lets see, $110,000,000 - 164 = $109,999,836.  May have to cut down on the Chinese takeout food!


----------



## mondeo (Dec 1, 2009)

billski said:


> Glad to see Woods got slapped with a very steep 164 buck fine.  Hit him where it hurts:roll:!   And more than enough to pay for replacement of a fire hydrant:roll:, of course!    He'll never want to do that again!:roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you favor treating someone differently because they're rich?


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Would you favor treating someone differently because they're rich?



Not my point at all.   The whole thing is just quite silly.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 1, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Would you favor treating someone differently because they're rich?



Several European countries do it that way for speeding tickets and other traffic offenses.
Not sure I agree with it, but it is done. From each according to their ability, and to each according to a comlex algorithm that takes teh idea of personal responsibility out of most everything.

What were we talking about again?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Several European countries do it that way for speeding tickets and other traffic offenses.
> Not sure I agree with it, but it is done. From each according to their ability, and to each according to a comlex algorithm that takes teh idea of personal responsibility out of most everything.
> 
> What were we talking about again?



There's merit to that idea, IMHO.  The possibility of getting a fine should be a deterrent, obviously a $100 fine is a much bigger deterrent to someone who makes $300/wk than to someone who makes $2000/wk...


----------



## ccskier (Dec 2, 2009)

I knew it:

"Hey, it's, uh, it's Tiger. I need you to do me a huge favor. Um, can you please, uh, take your name off your phone. My wife went through my phone. And, uh, may be calling you. If you can, please take your name off that and, um, and what do you call it just have it as a number on the voicemail, just have it as your telephone number. That's it, OK. You gotta do this for me. Huge. Quickly. All right. Bye."

Kaching, kaching, kaching for that girl.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 2, 2009)

Tiger's Xmas Card for this year


----------



## billski (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll bet his mother is really proud of him.

He's a real role model for us!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 2, 2009)

The real question is, if you had a mistress that you were married to in your dream and in that dream you found her being double teamed by Derek Jeter and David Boreanaz.........would you tell anyone?  Especially the mistress?  :blink:


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 2, 2009)

billski said:


> I'll bet his mother is really proud of him.
> 
> He's a real role model for us!



Oh great, here comes all the role model crap


----------



## Marc (Dec 2, 2009)

Damn right.  Kids don't need role models.  They need hard labor and a good belt beating every now and again.  I can't wait to be a father.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 2, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Tiger's Xmas Card for this year



LMAO! Good one! 

Again...the guys has it all. Why the need to cheat? If he's that much into having a bunch of different women...why get married?


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 2, 2009)

Glenn said:


> LMAO! Good one!
> 
> Again...the guys has it all. Why the need to cheat? If he's that much into having a bunch of different women...why get married?



Power corrupts

Bill Clinton, Michael Jordan, Magic Johnson.........the list goes on and on.


----------



## severine (Dec 2, 2009)

http://web.tigerwoods.com/news/article/200912027740572/news/


> I have let my family down and I regret those transgressions with all of my heart. I have not been true to my values and the behavior my family deserves. I am not without faults and I am far short of perfect. I am dealing with my behavior and personal failings behind closed doors with my family. Those feelings should be shared by us alone.
> 
> Although I am a well-known person and have made my career as a professional athlete, I have been dismayed to realize the full extent of what tabloid scrutiny really means. For the last week, my family and I have been hounded to expose intimate details of our personal lives. The stories in particular that physical violence played any role in the car accident were utterly false and malicious. Elin has always done more to support our family and shown more grace than anyone could possibly expect.
> 
> ...



None of us knows what the true story is and it's not our business. Regardless, that's a pretty big thing to do. I commend him for acknowledging letting down his family and committing to working toward being a better husband and father. Everybody screws up; but he's owning the situation and making amends. And he deserves privacy.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 2, 2009)

Marc said:


> Damn right.  Kids don't need role models.  They need hard labor and a good belt beating every now and again.  I can't wait to be a father.


Dad????


Again...the guys has it all. Why the need to cheat? If he's that much into having a bunch of different women...why get married?[/QUOTE]

Boys will be boys if girl's will let them


severine said:


> None of us knows what the true story is and it's not our business. Regardless, that's a pretty big thing to do. I commend him for acknowledging letting down his family and committing to working toward being a better husband and father. Everybody screws up; but he's owning the situation and making amends. And he deserves privacy.



I agree he deserves his privacy but the truth is he wont get it and that's too bad. As for the appology----what else was he supposed to do


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 2, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Power corrupts
> 
> Bill Clinton, Michael Jordan, Magic Johnson.........the list goes on and on.


Nothing to do with power. You can add John Anyone to that list. Maybe I am being cynical, but I suspect the majority of people in this country have cheated in some way at one point in their lives. 

Unrelated, cheating does not have much to do with looks so those that say why would he possibly cheat on a woman with the looks that Elin have don't have a grasp on what would actually drive someone to take that type of action.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 2, 2009)

I dispute Tiger's objection to public involvement in his life and his issues with the press. Personally, I think tabloid America is disgusting. But regardless of how any one feels about tabloid America, everyone knows that by definition a celebrity will receive press and that they should act accordingly knowing that if they do something that the press thinks is immoral, the tabloids are going to have a field day. Tiger suggesting that the press should back off and let him and his family deal with the issues is terrible. Tiger made his bed and now he can lie in it and so can his family (though I actually feel bad for his family, but Tiger should feel the guilt from his family going through it too).

On the flip side, Tiger is going to be damn mad next year on tour and I suspect he will be winning. A lot.


----------



## jack97 (Dec 2, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Oh great, here comes all the role model crap



Yep, he is a role model..... and he had a big hand in doing this himself. Every time he endorses a product, he is putting his reputation on the line, be it fabricated or real. Once somebody goes hawking a product or a message to the media he become part of that circus. 


On another note... some of these post are funny :smash:


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 2, 2009)

A second woman came out of the wood work today claiming to have an extended affair with Tiger a couple of years ago right around the time his first child was born. She also claims to have proof. I am wondering how long this list will get.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 2, 2009)

He cheated on this:











:blink:


----------



## drjeff (Dec 2, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> He cheated on this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sure that's his wife and not her TWIN sister?!?!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 2, 2009)

Latest bad Tiger joke I heard:

What do Tiger and a Baby Seal have in common????

They've both been clubbed by a Norwegian


----------



## WJenness (Dec 2, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Latest bad Tiger joke I heard:
> 
> What do Tiger and a Baby Seal have in common????
> 
> They've both been clubbed by a Norwegian



My favorite from today...

What's the difference between a car and a golf ball?




Tiger can drive a golf ball 400 yards...

:lol:

-w


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 3, 2009)

severine said:


> http://web.tigerwoods.com/news/article/200912027740572/news/
> 
> 
> None of us knows what the true story is and it's not our business. Regardless, that's a pretty big thing to do. I commend him for acknowledging letting down his family and committing to working toward being a better husband and father. Everybody screws up; but he's owning the situation and making amends. And he deserves privacy.


I agree.
I watch him play because he's a golf god, not a real god, and I get the desire to have some privacy in your life, even if you make your living in the public forum.

I recall when magic Johnson came out with his confession and apology.  His life changed in a huge way.
We can hope Tiger brings his life together through all of this.



WJenness said:


> My favorite from today...
> 
> What's the difference between a car and a golf ball?
> 
> ...


Good one.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 3, 2009)

Why did Tiger hit a hydrant and a tree......

Couldn't decide betweeen an iron or a wood


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 3, 2009)

jack97 said:


> Yep, he is a role model..... and he had a big hand in doing this himself. Every time he endorses a product, he is putting his reputation on the line, be it fabricated or real. Once somebody goes hawking a product or a message to the media he become part of that circus.
> 
> 
> On another note... some of these post are funny :smash:



From the "Round Mound of Rebound"----don't let professional atheletes be role models to your kids

That's all I'm saying


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 3, 2009)

maybe they all really are Tiger's kids :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 3, 2009)

if she leaves him over this she will get $300 million per the pre-nup.......she would be dumb not to leave.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 3, 2009)

severine said:


> http://web.tigerwoods.com/news/article/200912027740572/news/
> 
> 
> None of us knows what the true story is and it's not our business. Regardless, that's a pretty big thing to do. I commend him for acknowledging letting down his family and committing to working toward being a better husband and father. Everybody screws up; but he's owning the situation and making amends. And he deserves privacy.



Where did his first statement go that was on his website saying there is no truth to the rumors? Screw him, he's just a liar that has no problem making all his money in the public eye when things are good, but as soon as things turn he wants out. If he doesn't want to be in the public eye why did he take on all of the endorsements to begin with? I am sure he could make a good living off just playing the game, might not be able to afford $20 million yachts to name Privacy, but a very livable income



MR. evil said:


> A second woman came out of the wood work today claiming to have an extended affair with Tiger a couple of years ago right around the time his first child was born. She also claims to have proof. I am wondering how long this list will get.



I think they were up to three as of yesterday and I am sure more will soon follow.


----------



## severine (Dec 3, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> if she leaves him over this she will get $300 million per the pre-nup.......she would be dumb not to leave.



We don't know what happened. We don't know the whole story. And in the end, they have to decide what's best for THEM as a family--what we think and assume are irrelevant, but there is indeed a family. There are things that are more important than money.

I don't understand why people expect those in the limelight to be perfect. Nobody is perfect, so why put them on a pedestal and expect more of them? As was kind of stated already, being put in a position of power and wealth affords a person more opportunities for digressions. That's not to say I expect the worst of people, but I'm also realistic in that all of us have weaknesses that could be amplified in the wrong circumstances. It's what happens afterward that matters most.


----------



## severine (Dec 3, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Where did his first statement go that was on his website saying there is no truth to the rumors? Screw him, he's just a liar that has no problem making all his money in the public eye when things are good, but as soon as things turn he wants out. If he doesn't want to be in the public eye why did he take on all of the endorsements to begin with? I am sure he could make a good living off just playing the game, might not be able to afford $20 million yachts to name Privacy, but a very livable income


Didn't see this while I was typing. Isn't the first thing a child does when he's done something wrong is deny it? Human nature. Also, I could see that as an attempt at preservation and protection of his family. If you look at the comments on his recent statement, there are all kinds, including people's comments to his wife. Trying to keep the situation quieter would be better for all of them, and I can respect that. IF the accusations are true, they are all going through a lot of emotional turmoil right now.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 3, 2009)

Dan Bern song called "Tiger Woods"


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 3, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Dan Bern song called "Tiger Woods"



Perfect


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2009)

severine said:


> Didn't see this while I was typing. Isn't the first thing a child does when he's done something wrong is deny it? Human nature. Also, I could see that as an attempt at preservation and protection of his family. If you look at the comments on his recent statement, there are all kinds, including people's comments to his wife. Trying to keep the situation quieter would be better for all of them, and I can respect that. IF the accusations are true, they are all going through a lot of emotional turmoil right now.



I believe there are a number of hi-vis people that are never given the chance to grow up before they hit celebrity - athletes, actors, etc..  They act like babies their whole lives!


----------



## Philpug (Dec 3, 2009)

My fave through this was when someone asked him how he was holding up through this situation, he jsut replied..."I'm laying two..." I guess he is "Laying three now.."


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 3, 2009)

Philpug said:


> My fave through this was when someone asked him how he was holding up through this situation, he jsut replied..."I'm laying two..." I guess he is "Laying three now.."



I don't think he's getting any right now. :lol:


----------



## Mapnut (Dec 3, 2009)

severine said:


> Nobody is perfect, so why put them on a pedestal and expect more of them?



I always _wanted_ to like Tiger, and for some reason was always pleased to see him speak modestly and commend his competitors.  I've been trying to figure out why, and it's very simple, really.  I like to be able to root for someone who wins a lot.  I enjoy seeing him make those great shots, and when he does, he wins. I just figured his temper and intensity are part of what makes him the best.

Now that I have reason to dislike him, I'll have to find somebody to root for to beat him, and that's not an encouraging prospect.


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 3, 2009)

severine said:


> http://web.tigerwoods.com/news/article/200912027740572/news/
> 
> 
> None of us knows what the true story is and it's not our business. Regardless, that's a pretty big thing to do. I commend him for acknowledging letting down his family and committing to working toward being a better husband and father. Everybody screws up; but he's owning the situation and making amends. And he deserves privacy.



He's just upset he got caught, plain and simple.  If he wanted privacy, he shouldn't have been screwing around with numerous skanks.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 3, 2009)

Tiger is willfully a public entity, a corporation unto himself . He willfully created the sqeeky clean family man image as a part of his overall endorsement promtion, He willfully participates In THE PUBLIC domain and reaps HUGE benefits as a result -----------------THEREIN lies the difference between what may be considered for teh AVERAGE citizen who encounters this problem versus a   slickly packaged and strategically marketed PRODUCT like "Tiger Woods "-----------------------------just sayin


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 3, 2009)

As far as we know, he didn't beat his wife and kids, abandon them, become an alcoholic, do drugs, etc. Dude probably has beautiful women throwing themselves at him all the time. I don’t think there’s too many guys who can honestly say they know they wouldn’t give in to that kind of temptation. Gotta keep it real, keep it real, keep it real.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 3, 2009)

Just another hypocritical spoiled child who has zero impulse control . stay tuned there will undoubtedly be more .  

Pro Athletes simply are held in too high esteem, make too damn much money  for playing kid's games that add little to no value to society in general and live in a totally unrealistic environment. We as a society have created this monster .


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 3, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Tiger is willfully a public entity, a corporation unto himself . He willfully created the sqeeky clean family man image as a part of his overall endorsement promtion, He willfully participates In THE PUBLIC domain and reaps HUGE benefits as a result -----------------THEREIN lies the difference between what may be considered for teh AVERAGE citizen who encounters this problem versus a   slickly packaged and strategically marketed PRODUCT like "Tiger Woods "-----------------------------just sayin



I agree.  He wants his cake and to eat it too, both with his desire to sleep around and his desire for privacy.

Can't have it that way pal.   You want privacy, then give up your endorsement life.  Hell, you've made a BILLION dollars already; walk away from the game if privacy matters that much to you.


----------



## jaywbigred (Dec 3, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> As far as we know, he didn't beat his wife and kids, abandon them, become an alcoholic, do drugs, etc. Dude probably has beautiful women throwing themselves at him all the time. I don’t think there’s too many guys who can honestly say they know they wouldn’t give in to that kind of temptation. Gotta keep it real, keep it real, keep it real.



I agree with this. He's one of the most famous people in the world, still young, athletic, rich as hell. I think it is easy for us lay people to deride his decision making as "baby-like," but who knows how any of us would hold up against the same temptations. 

It's his bed, he has to lie in it, but I am not going to lambaste the guy for infidelity when it is such a common thing in our society. Doesn't make it right, but I think it does make it human. And despite what the man can do to a golf ball, he is still human.

Now other sports figures who carry guns or stab people...that's a different story.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 3, 2009)

at least golfers EARN their money....if they dont place, they dont get a check...not like other sports where they get a check regardless...


----------



## Glenn (Dec 3, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> As far as we know, he didn't beat his wife and kids, abandon them, become an alcoholic, do drugs, etc. Dude probably has beautiful women throwing themselves at him all the time. I don’t think there’s too many guys who can honestly say they know they wouldn’t give in to that kind of temptation. Gotta keep it real, keep it real, keep it real.



I can say with a high degree of confidence that I wouldn't. Then again, I can't leave the store without telling the checkout clerk that they forgot to scan the case of bottled water under the shopping card. Honest to a fault I guess. 

If the guy wanted to play the field, he shouldn't have gotten married. He shouldn't have done that to his wife and kids.


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I can't leave the store without telling the checkout clerk that they forgot to scan the case of bottled water under the shopping card. Honest to a fault I guess.



Litmus test passed.  I'll ski with Glenn anytime. +2.   Back to skiing now....


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 3, 2009)

Maybe I don't pay enough attention to know or care, but is Tiger's image squeaky clean? I just assumed that since he was a rich athlete, he slept around. No surprises, there.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 3, 2009)

billski said:


> Litmus test passed.  I'll ski with Glenn anytime. +2.   Back to skiing now....



LOL! Thanks! :beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 3, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Maybe I don't pay enough attention to know or care, but is Tiger's image squeaky clean? I.



Yep he plays THAT card  on many levels  visual imagery at tournaments  or  ,  feature story interviews  and press releases etc -----that's the hypocrisy  .


----------



## Marc (Dec 3, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Maybe I don't pay enough attention to know or care, but is Tiger's image squeaky clean? I just assumed that since he was a rich athlete, he slept around. No surprises, there.



It _was_ squeaky clean.


Now it's a little bit sticky.


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 3, 2009)

gonna need a little


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2009)

Aw man, it's been six hours and no new Tiger dirt?    Oh wait, here it is, just now:

"Multiple sources are alleging a $1 million payoff from *Tiger Woods*' peeps to buy lover *Rachel Uchitel'*s silence which is why her confessional  press conference was axed."


Go for more Rache, go for more!   That's what the pro sports guys do!


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 3, 2009)

just read this on Yahoo and thought it was funny

_A few days ago, we told you how in 2001, golfer Jesper Parnevik and his wife introduced their nanny, Elin Nordegren, to an up-and-coming young go-getter by the name of Tiger Woods. With all the revelations of late, seems Jesper isn't particularly happy with how Tiger has handled his marriage. 

"I feel really sorry for Elin," he told The Golf Channel on Wednesday. "I would be especially sad about it since I'm kind of ... I really feel sorry for Elin, since me and my wife were at fault for hooking her up with him. We probably thought he was a better guy than he is. *I would probably need to apologize to her and hope she uses a driver next time instead of the 3-iron*."_


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 3, 2009)

Now that Woods has caved to Bimbo #1 for a paltry miliion watch for further bimbo eruptions to occur  . U just KNOW its going to keep rolling .   Tiger is looking like a doofus


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 3, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> just read this on Yahoo and thought it was funny
> 
> _A few days ago, we told you how in 2001, golfer Jesper Parnevik and his wife introduced their nanny, Elin Nordegren, to an up-and-coming young go-getter by the name of Tiger Woods. With all the revelations of late, seems Jesper isn't particularly happy with how Tiger has handled his marriage.
> 
> "I feel really sorry for Elin," he told The Golf Channel on Wednesday. "I would be especially sad about it since I'm kind of ... I really feel sorry for Elin, since me and my wife were at fault for hooking her up with him. We probably thought he was a better guy than he is. *I would probably need to apologize to her and hope she uses a driver next time instead of the 3-iron*."_



Jesper is just pissed she's not his nanny anymore---


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 3, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Jesper is just pissed she's not his nanny anymore---



+1


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 3, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Now that Woods has caved to Bimbo #1 for a paltry miliion watch for further bimbo eruptions to occur  . U just KNOW its going to keep rolling .   Tiger is looking like a doofus



Why is he looking like a doofus???? As we all know this kinda crap goes on and on and on and on.......the dude got caught, big deal. Elin signed a pre-nup....doesn't that mean she was agreeing to this kind of action prior to marrying the worlds most famous athelete.


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Now that Woods has caved to Bimbo #1 for a paltry miliion watch for further bimbo eruptions to occur  . U just KNOW its going to keep rolling .   Tiger is looking like a doofus


He's not?


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 3, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Why is he looking like a doofus???? As we all know this kinda crap goes on and on and on and on.......the dude got caught, big deal. Elin signed a pre-nup....doesn't that mean she was agreeing to this kind of action prior to marrying the worlds most famous athelete.



I don't think a pre-nup is a contractual agreement stating cheating is permissible....


----------



## drjeff (Dec 3, 2009)

I bet that Tiger's REALLY, REALLY hoping for some type of natural disaster/terrorist event/Brintey Spears and/or Lindsey Lohan and/or Paris Hilton complete and utter meltdown to occur to deflect some of the attention off of him right about now


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 3, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I don't think a pre-nup is a contractual agreement stating cheating is permissible....



Forgot this---;-)


----------



## drjeff (Dec 3, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> just read this on Yahoo and thought it was funny
> 
> _A few days ago, we told you how in 2001, golfer Jesper Parnevik and his wife introduced their nanny, Elin Nordegren, to an up-and-coming young go-getter by the name of Tiger Woods. With all the revelations of late, seems Jesper isn't particularly happy with how Tiger has handled his marriage.
> 
> "I feel really sorry for Elin," he told The Golf Channel on Wednesday. "I would be especially sad about it since I'm kind of ... I really feel sorry for Elin, since me and my wife were at fault for hooking her up with him. We probably thought he was a better guy than he is. *I would probably need to apologize to her and hope she uses a driver next time instead of the 3-iron*."_



Jesper's just trying to get some press since his golf game the last few years hasn't gotten him any press.  BTW, take any Jesper comment's with a grain of salt (or maybe a grain of volcanic sand is more appropriate   )  - Google this if you don't know what I mean   :lol:


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 3, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I bet that Tiger's REALLY, REALLY hoping for some type of natural disaster/terrorist event/Brintey Spears and/or Lindsey Lohan and/or Paris Hilton complete and utter meltdown to occur to deflect some of the attention off of him right about now



Who knows maybe Phelps will break out the hooka again, or Bode could ski drunk 

Amazing how this is taking over all the media---aren't we at war???


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 3, 2009)

billski said:


> Aw man, it's been six hours and no new Tiger dirt?    Oh wait, here it is, just now:
> 
> "Multiple sources are alleging a $1 million payoff from *Tiger Woods*' peeps to buy lover *Rachel Uchitel'*s silence which is why her confessional  press conference was axed."
> 
> ...



I'm thinking there can't be too many more. You do this and every chick you hooked up with while married is going to come out of the woodwork. The Vegas chick blew it, she prob only got a few k for the voice mail. Could have held out for a million ...


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 3, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Why is he looking like a doofus???? As we all know this kinda crap goes on and on and on and on.......the dude got caught, big deal. Elin signed a pre-nup....doesn't that mean she was agreeing to this kind of action prior to marrying the worlds most famous athelete.



I think that most prenups go out the window when the one with the cash is caught cheating. Probably since there are rumors that he has transferd 40-60 million into an account in only her name and are rewriting the prenup for her to stay around for "x"amount of years and then at that time she get a hell of a payday. This way the sponsors see them still together now and keep him on.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 3, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm thinking there can't be too many more. You do this and every chick you hooked up with while married is going to come out of the woodwork. The Vegas chick blew it, she prob only got a few k for the voice mail. Could have held out for a million ...



I plan on coming out tomorrow to see what I can get out of him. Do any of you sound like Tiger? PM me for my cell# to leave me a voice message...:


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 3, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I plan on coming out tomorrow to see what I can get out of him. Do any of you sound like Tiger? PM me for my cell# to leave me a voice message...:



PM sent ;-)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 3, 2009)

1. If u want to  baste your meat in every sorry oven that's hot don't get married, play the field and don't hurt others like your children and family
 2 - don't sell yourself as Joe good family man and make billions on a phony  public image   and  then drill  every trick ho on the tournament circuit 

But even if u do get your sorry azz in trouble. BE an EFFIN man and stand up and  don't play gotcha games and blame the media and others for your  own stupidity  and immaturity . 

This guy effed up  and thinks he's a playa but the guy left so much electronic evidence i wonder if subliminally he  WANTED to get caught or is he really  that stupid ?

 I could go on but  no need to


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 3, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> PM sent ;-)



10% of what ever I get will go to you!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 3, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Jesper's just trying to get some press since his golf game the last few years hasn't gotten him any press.  BTW, take any Jesper comment's with a grain of salt (or maybe a grain of volcanic sand is more appropriate   )  - Google this if you don't know what I mean   :lol:



Now That's some funny chit right there doc


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 3, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> 1. If u want to  baste your meat in every sorry oven that's hot don't get married, play the field and don't hurt others like your children and family
> 2 - don't sell yourself as Joe good family man and make billions on a phony  public image   and  then drill  every trick ho on the tournament circuit
> 
> But even if u do get your sorry azz in trouble. BE an EFFIN man and stand up and  don't play gotcha games and blame the media and others for your  own stupidity  and immaturity .
> ...



Obviously you are correct, and I was playing devils advocate for a second, but seriously why is this such a big deal to the media. That's the part I don't get nor prolly never will. Yes the guy is a MEGA super star but it's his home life so leave it at that. He's not the first guy or the last to ever do this. Guess it just makes me sick that this kinda crap is "news".........help me understand why "we public" feel the need to make this a big deal.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 3, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Obviously you are correct, and I was playing devils advocate for a second, but seriously why is this such a big deal to the media. That's the part I don't get nor prolly never will. Yes the guy is a MEGA super star but it's his home life so leave it at that. He's not the first guy or the last to ever do this. Guess it just makes me sick that this kinda crap is "news".........help me understand why "we public" feel the need to make this a big deal.



Because there isn't a big snow storm to harp about 

-w


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Because there isn't a big snow storm to harp about
> 
> -w



From the dark side, a city dweller responds to the warm weather story:

"Must be a slow news day...nothing new about Tiger to bludgeon us over the dead with?"


Like a mirror-image discussion.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 3, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Who knows maybe Phelps will break out the hooka again, or Bode could ski drunk
> 
> Amazing how this is taking over all the media---aren't we at war???



Bread and Circus, my friend.
And I don't mean the grocery store.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 3, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Forgot this---;-)



Ahhh, now all is right with the world.  Carry on...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 3, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> .........help me understand why "we public" feel the need to make this a big deal.


C


  Camp re-read post #60 in THIS thread I believe that is the rationale


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 3, 2009)

severine said:


> We don't know what happened. We don't know the whole story.


I agree that we don't "know" with 100% certainty anything about the situation. But we do know what is not being denied. Woods has yet to put out a post accident press release saying "I did not have sexual relations with that woman." Woods has learned from the best (or worst perhaps!) in that regard. :lol: Bottom line is sometimes what is not said is just as telling as what is said. Sometimes more so. I know if people were saying something about me and my relationship that questioned my faithfulness, I would be down right irate and tossing around libel suits.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 3, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I agree that we don't "know" with 100% certainty anything about the situation. But we do know what is not being denied. Woods has yet to put out a post accident press release saying "I did not have sexual relations with that woman." Woods has learned from the best (or worst perhaps!) in that regard. :lol: Bottom line is sometimes what is not said is just as telling as what is said. Sometimes more so. I know if people were saying something about me and my relationship that questioned my faithfulness, I would be down right irate and tossing around libel suits.



Bingo!

An old fart like me still values fidelity and faithfulness...so I'm disappointed in Tiger.

Not that what I think matters. Frankly, I think I'm in the minority on this one.

Maybe I'm wrong...didn't read this whole thread because I'm already fed up with the media frenzy over it.


----------



## jack97 (Dec 3, 2009)

JimG. said:


> An old fart like me still values fidelity and faithfulness...so I'm disappointed in Tiger.
> 
> Not that what I think matters. Frankly, I think I'm in the minority on this one.



well, count me in that minority, faithfulness and trust is something I value. Frankly, I think this society has lost touch with that, just my opinion. 

That's why I have can't feel sorry for the guy, especially if this went on for a number of years.


----------



## severine (Dec 3, 2009)

Trust me, I value faithfulness and trust as well. HOWEVER I recognize the fact that we are all human. When I say we don't know what happened, what I mean is we don't know the inner workings of any of these people's minds, what their relationships really are/were, what they were feeling, what has been influencing them, what their motivations were... It's easy to look at this one-dimensionally--it's quite another thing to live their lives. Neither you nor I know what these people are going through. The matter is being quite over-simplified and it's easy to judge and mete out what you think is proper punishment from the sidelines.


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2009)

His "role model" days are over.  No more photos on Wheaties.  Once he buys out everyone, he'll be hawking personal massage products on late night TV!


----------



## Philpug (Dec 4, 2009)

I head he is changing his name fromTiger to Cheatah.


----------



## Marc (Dec 4, 2009)

I never really liked Wheaties.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 4, 2009)

Here's the thing that bothers me the most......

The media would have us kick this guy to the curb, ooooohhhh bad Tiger, bad, bad boy. You've made gazillions of dollars because you're so popular, such a good athelete, your known all over the world, you're a role model.....how could you do such a thing....blah, blah, blah.....

Mind you, all of these things are true. BUT, what were not hearing about is the gazillions fo dollars Nike, PGA Tour, Wheaties, Titilest, Professional golfers are making off of Tiger. Why do you think Nike pays him 60 mil a year.....can't be because THEY make 250 mil a year off of HIM, is it??? The purses on the PGA Tour are higher than they've ever been....you don't see any PGA players bitching about putting that $$$$ in their pockets. We also haven't heard about the millions and millions of dollars Tiger raises and donates to various charities and foundations---nope not one word.

To me, at the end of the day Tiger effed up, yup he did, but who did he hurt???? IMO, he hurt himself and his family so HE is the one who has to live with that. Not me, you or the media----him, and he'll deal with it. Jesper should shove it up his ass---THAT guy is a douche, not Tiger. 

I think we all have friends/family who may have gone thru similar situations----did we kick them to the curb???


----------



## drjeff (Dec 4, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Here's the thing that bothers me the most......
> 
> The media would have us kick this guy to the curb, ooooohhhh bad Tiger, bad, bad boy. You've made gazillions of dollars because you're so popular, such a good athelete, your known all over the world, you're a role model.....how could you do such a thing....blah, blah, blah.....
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Glenn (Dec 4, 2009)

JimG. said:


> Bingo!
> 
> 
> 
> Not that what I think matters. Frankly, I think I'm in the minority on this one.



You're not, I'm with you on that.


----------



## Philpug (Dec 4, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Here's the thing that bothers me the most......
> 
> The media would have us kick this guy to the curb, ooooohhhh bad Tiger, bad, bad boy. You've made gazillions of dollars because you're so popular, such a good athelete, your known all over the world, you're a role model.....how could you do such a thing....blah, blah, blah.....
> 
> ...



That is too intelligent to come from a car guy.  Bravo. :golf clap:


----------



## Marc (Dec 4, 2009)

Still no denying he portrayed himself as something he's not.  So I don't see why it's so unnatural for all of us to feel deceived.  He was porkin skanks on the side for a long time, covering it up, and only apologizes after he gets caught.

I don't really give two shiats about it one way or the other, but it's not like people don't have any good reason for criticism.  And justifying bad behavior by pointing out it's not unique or uncommon is not a great MO, if you ask me.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 4, 2009)

billski said:


> His "role model" days are over.  No more photos on Wheaties.  Once he buys out everyone, he'll be hawking personal massage products on late night TV!



that and now 80 mill to Elin and more "Mr. Green" to shut up Allred's "client"---------Tiger's  er make that Cheetah's Green fees just keep going up . H'mm maybe his putter will stay in the bag for awhile


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 4, 2009)

The way he is starting to throw around hush money now is probably going to grab the publics attention even more now cause we all know he is really trying to hide something good. Guy on the radio this morning was saying the reason why all the other golfers were saying to leave Tiger alone when all of this stuff was starting to break is because this is happening all over the PGA, guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 4, 2009)

Marc said:


> Still no denying he portrayed himself as something he's not.  So I don't see why it's so unnatural for all of us to feel deceived.  He was porkin skanks on the side for a long time, covering it up, and only apologizes after he gets caught.
> 
> I don't really give two shiats about it one way or the other, but it's not like people don't have any good reason for criticism.  And justifying bad behavior by pointing out it's not unique or uncommon is not a great MO, if you ask me.



I agree with you but what the hell was he spodda do, tell the truth??? The dude was damned if he did or damned if he didn't. Also,  we're only privy to what the media wanted/ wants us to know.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 4, 2009)

Philpug said:


> That is too intelligent to come from a car guy.  Bravo. :golf clap:



Stop picking on me :razz:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 4, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> I agree with you but what the hell was he spodda do, tell the truth??? The dude was damned if he did or damned if he didn't. Also,  we're only privy to what the media wanted/ wants us to know.



  Camp FWIW  he may have been better off coming clean , get ahead of the circus , take your lumps . BE THE STAND UP GUY -- he crafted as a MEDIA IMAGE that garnered him a  Billion  $. Many PR disaster can be averted if ya fess up Johnson  & Johnson case is classic , Letterman SCOOPED the tqabloids just recently and he's now off the front pages 


People in general  lose  patience and respect for greedy weasels who say ONE thing and DO another .


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 4, 2009)

Tiger Woods is an accomplished athlete that can do things to a golf course that no one else can do.

Tiger Woods is also an actor that has had an image created for him to market. The image that he puts out there for us to consume is just that-an image. Just because he can shape a golf shot doesn't make him any more of a moral icon than any body else. Shame on us for taking that image, putting it on a pedestal and worshiping the media-made god. Even more shame on us for being preoccupied with cutting down the god when a real-life shortcoming becomes public knowledge.


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 4, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Here's the thing that bothers me the most......
> 
> The media would have us kick this guy to the curb, ooooohhhh bad Tiger, bad, bad boy. You've made gazillions of dollars because you're so popular, such a good athelete, your known all over the world, you're a role model.....how could you do such a thing....blah, blah, blah.....
> 
> ...



+1  the holy than thow people in here make me nauscious


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 4, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Camp FWIW  he may have been better off coming clean , get ahead of the circus , take your lumps . BE THE STAND UP GUY -- he crafted as a MEDIA IMAGE that garnered him a  Billion  $. Many PR disaster can be averted if ya fess up Johnson  & Johnson case is classic , Letterman SCOOPED the tqabloids just recently and he's now off the front pages
> 
> 
> People in general  lose  patience and respect for greedy weasels who say ONE thing and DO another .



That's true---he may have been better off, maybe. Who knows, maybe that's what he wanted to do but his "people" may have convinced him other wise.

Sorry, I'm just a Tiger fan, and I'm in his corner-----silly to think of Tiger as an underdog


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 4, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Tiger Woods is an accomplished athlete that can do things to a golf course that no one else can do.
> 
> Tiger Woods is also an actor that has had an image created for him to market. The image that he puts out there for us to consume is just that-an image. Just because he can shape a golf shot doesn't make him any more of a moral icon than any body else. Shame on us for taking that image, putting it on a pedestal and worshiping the media-made god. Even more shame on us for being preoccupied with cutting down the god when a real-life shortcoming becomes public knowledge.



Well said Doc.


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 4, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Camp FWIW  he may have been better off coming clean , get ahead of the circus , take your lumps . BE THE STAND UP GUY -- he crafted as a MEDIA IMAGE that garnered him a  Billion  $. Many PR disaster can be averted if ya fess up Johnson  & Johnson case is classic , Letterman SCOOPED the tqabloids just recently and he's now off the front pages
> 
> 
> People in general  lose  patience and respect for greedy weasels who say ONE thing and DO another .





May be but he is worth a billion and we all combined don't add up to his net worth.  I think he will do things his way.  Got him pretty far to date.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 4, 2009)

Sports,  especially pro sports are  in general are given way too attention and assigned too high a value IMO.   Mega $$ are thrown at people for playing children's games. 

The oft self - absorbed environment  breeds a kind of  arrogance and power  that corrupts many to the point of  misbelief in some sort pre-supposed omnicience  or i'll never get caught mentality . I'mm too big to be exposed 


Thus when the lofty stumble the fall is great   ( human nature) 

Reality sets in that one who lives in the public eye and benefits disproportionately  from  it often pays this  price  for screwing up . 

 I hope Woods can get his act together and save his family for the children's sake . I  also hope other public figures learnfrom this unfortunate episode


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 4, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Tiger Woods is an accomplished athlete that can do things to a golf course that no one else can do.
> 
> Tiger Woods is also an actor that has had an image created for him to market. The image that he puts out there for us to consume is just that-an image. Just because he can shape a golf shot doesn't make him any more of a moral icon than any body else. Shame on us for taking that image, putting it on a pedestal and worshiping the media-made god. Even more shame on us for being preoccupied with cutting down the god when a real-life shortcoming becomes public knowledge.



Absolutely. Shame on him for doing it, or shame on us for buying it? I say shame on us.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 4, 2009)

Intelligent people don't value people simply by their NET worth


----------



## drjeff (Dec 4, 2009)

Marc said:


> Still no denying he portrayed himself as something he's not.  So I don't see why it's so unnatural for all of us to feel deceived.  He was porkin skanks on the side for a long time, covering it up, and only apologizes after he gets caught.
> 
> I don't really give two shiats about it one way or the other, but it's not like people don't have any good reason for criticism.  And justifying bad behavior by pointing out it's not unique or uncommon is not a great MO, if you ask me.



In the big scheme of things all along, all he's really portrayed himself as is:

1) A super focused, super intense, phenomenally talented golfer
2) A person who is willingly, and readily donates large amounts of his wealth to charitable foundations (inner city, underprivilidged kids receiving the majority of his publically announced charitable $$)
3) A son who has shown/shows a great deal of respect for his divorced parents
4) A very private person when he's not on the golf course.  Sure you heard about his wedding and the birth of his kids, but really that's it.  We never really knew a lot about his private life, heck, even his yacht is named "privacy"

Well his apparent, and now seemingly extremely likely infidelities, seem to be out of character for him, off the golf course, what he does we never really knew much about from day 1, so to say that he has all along portrayed himself differently is making a bit of an assumption based on something that we never really knew much about in the first place.


----------



## Marc (Dec 4, 2009)

drjeff said:


> In the big scheme of things all along, all he's really portrayed himself as is:
> 
> 1) A super focused, super intense, phenomenally talented golfer
> 2) A person who is willingly, and readily donates large amounts of his wealth to charitable foundations (inner city, underprivilidged kids receiving the majority of his publically announced charitable $$)
> ...



I hate asking leading questions, so chastize me appropriately if this is one, but... don't you think numbers 2 and 3 on your list are extremely inconsistent with his most recent behavior?  Whether it was willful or not, it still makes him a phony to some degree.


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 4, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Intelligent people don't value people simply by their NET worth



True and they also dont throw people under the bus for there short falls.   Tiger worked for everything he has.  He did not pretend to be anything other than a golfer.  He got to where he is through hard work and determination.   If you portrayed him any other way that is your shortfall not his.   

He cheated on his wife.  Big deal!!    

My biggest question for tiger is will you ever get control over your driver.  If that happens everyone else can just give up.


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 4, 2009)

Marc said:


> I hate asking leading questions, so chastize me appropriately if this is one, but... don't you think numbers 2 and 3 on your list are extremely inconsistent with his most recent behavior?  Whether it was willful or not, it still makes him a phony to some degree.




How does cheating on his wife make him a phony for be a charitable guy?  he was so charitable he shared his schlong with underprivileged  women.


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 4, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> how does cheating on his wife make him a phony for be a charitable guy?  He was so charitable he shared his schlong with underprivileged  women.



potd!


----------



## Marc (Dec 4, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> How does cheating on his wife make him a phony for be a charitable guy?  he was so charitable he shared his schlong with skanktastic cocktail waitresses.



FTFY.  Lord only knows what kinda bugs that woman had crawlin around down there.  *shudder*


----------



## drjeff (Dec 4, 2009)

Marc said:


> I hate asking leading questions, so chastize me appropriately if this is one, but... don't you think numbers 2 and 3 on your list are extremely inconsistent with his most recent behavior?  Whether it was willful or not, it still makes him a phony to some degree.



Not really.  There are plenty of folks who would give someone in need the shirt off their back and then given a chance take their pants off and play around - see many a pro athlete and/or hollywood celeb as an example (and on a lesser scale - atleast from the financial side, I'd bet that the same applies in practically every town in the country).

As for the parent respect topic.  His Dad was a green barret in Vietnam (that's where he (Tiger's now deceased father) met his mother).  They divorced a number of years ago, both devoting much time (and love) to Tiger in his upbringing, but they we apart and while I don't know for sure, I'm guessing had moved on to other relationships.  Tiger did not come from the classical "Ward and June Cleaver-esque" family, even though many in the media seem to want to portray him as such.

I'm in now way saying what he appears to have done is right,  but I'm also saying that if you eliminate emotion from the debate and look at the facts around his situation and what he know of his upbringing/life this doesn't appear to be unprecedented and all that different from what he probably experienced.

And now all it appears that Tiger is trying to do, is take the blame himself and limit the damage as much as possible, not to him, but to his family and try and settle this private manner in private.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 4, 2009)

Marc said:


> FTFY.  Lord only knows what kinda bugs that woman had crawlin around down there.  *shudder*



That's the beauty of bacteria and viruses,  the cleanest looking, most visually appealing person (both male and female) could be laden with millions of those viral and bacterial critters whereas the most dirty looking, most visually vile person could be completely disease free 

That's why those of us that work in/on people for a living are taught from day 1 to assume that everyone your working on has every disease known to mankind (and even a few that have yet to be discovered   :lol: )


----------



## Marc (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm thinking of it much simpler terms, i.e., he helps lots of people through his charitable contributions but hurts people closest to him by being a deceitful a*hole.  He has lots of respect for his parents but apparently very little for his wife and kids.

Just because there are "plenty of folks" that do that, may do that, or would do that doesn't mean it isn't contradictory.  And phony.


----------



## Marc (Dec 4, 2009)

drjeff said:


> That's the beauty of bacteria and viruses,  the cleanest looking, most visually appealing person (both male and female) could be laden with millions of those viral and bacterial critters whereas the most dirty looking, most visually vile person could be completely disease free
> 
> That's why those of us that work in/on people for a living are taught from day 1 to assume that everyone your working on has every disease known to mankind (and even a few that have yet to be discovered   :lol: )



*Could be*, yes, but if you're playing the odds, I know which kind of person I'm bettin' on.  :dunce:


----------



## JimG. (Dec 4, 2009)

So, folks who value fidelity are holier than thou?

Screw this...I don't care what this guy does or doesn't do. He can screw a tribe of amazons for all I care.

BUT...despite his talent and hard work, the media made him most of his billions and now the media will take him down and empty his pockets as much as they can.

Good... the asshole got caught and now he can pay for being an asshole.

Of course that's my opinion and I'm entitled to it.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 4, 2009)

JimG. said:


> So, folks who value fidelity are holier than thou?
> 
> Screw this...I don't care what this guy does or doesn't do. He can screw a tribe of amazons for all I care.
> 
> ...



Yes you are....

Ever have a friend cheat on his wife??? Is he now an asshole too??


----------



## JimG. (Dec 4, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Yes you are....
> 
> Ever have a friend cheat on his wife??? Is he now an asshole too??



After some careful consideration and thought, no I have not had any close friends cheat on their wives.

And yes, I would consider them an asshole if they did.

I do have friends both male and female who are divorced, but not because of infidelity.

Listen, I might understand better if this was a one time deal, but the guy has demonstrated that this is a widespread habit and it has happened often with more than one woman.

Cheating on wife, kids, and family = ASSHOLE as one of our other posters might say.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 4, 2009)

JimG. said:


> So, folks who value fidelity are holier than thou?
> 
> Screw this...I don't care what this guy does or doesn't do. He can screw a tribe of amazons for all I care.
> 
> ...



I don't know how much the media will take him down, since what he does on the golf course and what(who) he does behind closed doors (at various locations around the world as it appears) are two entirely different entities.  And most likely,  if one of his major sponsors drops him, chances are there's another one ready to sign him, maybe for 40 million instead of 50 million, but they'll still sign him.

Also, the $$ thing isn't a big deal for him.  If the rumored amount of his pre-nup is true at 300 million, and they decide to get divorced, he pays the 300 mill, still has an estimated 700 mill left, and the guys makes around 100 mill a year - 5 years from now, tops all taken care of/paid off

Then, if Tiger comes out next year and wins all 4 majors (and 3 or the 4 tournament sites are at places where he's won majors before - Augusta National, Pebble Beach Golf Links and The Old Course in St. Andrews), most of the media and sponsors have these events forgotten.  He's big news now because he's a big name and there's really isn't another big story in the news that the tabloid media is feeding on.  As soon as some other celeb does something stupid/embarrassing and/or some big national/international event happens,  the Tiger story quickly falls back to page 3 material.

What I've really gotten a kick out of is watching some of the media pundits these last few days trying to sound off like they're experts on Tiger, his wife, and his career, when they can't even pronounce his wife's name correctly (it's pronounced E - lin, not ell - en as many a clueless pundit has said while preaching moral high ground from their soapbox)


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 4, 2009)

JimG. said:


> After some careful consideration and thought, no I have not had any close friends cheat on their wives.
> 
> And yes, I would consider them an asshole if they did.
> 
> ...



I understand where you're coming from---you're very lucky not to have gone thru this with any of you're close friends. I have and there's nothing good about it. PERIOD

However, we're still close friends and I'm sure we'll always be. This was an "asshole" act but he's not an asshole----at least not me, he's my friend.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 4, 2009)

drjeff said:


> What I've really gotten a kick out of is watching some of the media pundits these last few days trying to sound off like they're experts on Tiger, his wife, and his career, when they can't even pronounce his wife's name correctly (it's pronounced E - lin, not ell - en as many a clueless pundit has said while preaching moral high ground from their soapbox)



Good stuff


----------



## bigbog (Dec 4, 2009)

Infidelity on a grand(imho) scale = asshole behavior, which is lodged somewhere between the ears..(beats me why).
Any society, media and corporation...that can build a guy up and pay him the unbelievable $$$s...to go around whacking a little ball into a cup..is likely to do anything when the pathetic side of him shows itself....

$.01


----------



## andyzee (Dec 4, 2009)

I was not at all feeling sorry for Tiger. Find it hard to feel sorry for someone making all that money, even if he looses half of it. However, after hearing today that he may have come up with an agreement where he pays his wife to stay with him, I now do feel sorry for him. This is not a marriage, it's a business agreement.


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 4, 2009)

JimG. said:


> So, folks who value fidelity are holier than thou?
> 
> Screw this...I don't care what this guy does or doesn't do. He can screw a tribe of amazons for all I care.
> 
> ...




so just to get this straight.  Your belief is that if somone cheats on there spouse they are an asshole?


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 4, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I was not at all feeling sorry for Tiger. Find it hard to feel sorry for someone making all that money, even if he looses half of it. However, after hearing today that he may have come up with an agreement where he pays his wife to stay with him, I now do feel sorry for him. This is not a marriage, it's a business agreement.



He might as well get out of this now, can you imagine the caliber women a single Tiger could get now


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 4, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I was not at all feeling sorry for Tiger. Find it hard to feel sorry for someone making all that money, even if he looses half of it. However, after hearing today that he may have come up with an agreement where he pays his wife to stay with him, I now do feel sorry for him. This is not a marriage, it's a business agreement.



If she stays wht does that say about her????


----------



## bigbog (Dec 4, 2009)

...Well, maybe she likes the house..I don't understand why SHE has to leave..?  .and maybe she likes some of him, maybe not his behavior..LOL..who knows. 
I think for the health of the family(kids)...the one with the behavior issues should be leaving...maybe not permanently, but it would make the issues more clear for the one who needs help, or should I say...who needs to grow up.(and man, does he need to grow up...a lot;-))


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 4, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> so just to get this straight.  Your belief is that if somone cheats on there spouse they are an asshole?



Not, I think, an unreasonable belief, extenuating circumstance (whatever they may be) notwithstanding


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 4, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Not, I think, an unreasonable belief, extenuating circumstance (whatever they may be) notwithstanding



Agreed 

The charitable contributions while commendable also means Woods has a great tax advisor which translates into write -off


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 4, 2009)

do Tigers chase Cougars?


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 4, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> I agree with you but what the hell was he spodda do, tell the truth??? The dude was damned if he did or damned if he didn't. Also,  we're only privy to what the media wanted/ wants us to know.


Goodness, no. We would not want to encourage our public figures that are role models (whether we/they want them to be or not, they are defacto by the position in society that they have) to be honest, tell the truth, and come clean when they screwed up. Let's encourage them to lie. Or better yet be complicit with the dishonesty by suggesting we should just do as they ask and leave them alone even though they are public figures that cultivate (and make money off of) their public personas.

I don't buy that. I value accountability and integrity. I call people out who do not live up to that.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 4, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Goodness, no. We would not want to encourage our public figures that are role models (whether we/they want them to be or not, they are defacto by the position in society that they have) to be honest, tell the truth, and come clean when they screwed up. Let's encourage them to lie. Or better yet be complicit with the dishonesty by suggesting we should just do as they ask and leave them alone even though they are public figures that cultivate (and make money off of) their public personas.
> 
> I don't buy that. I value accountability and integrity. I call people out who do not live up to that.



I think most of us value accountability and integrity---too bad the media doesn't


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 4, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> I think most of us value accountability and integrity---too bad the media doesn't


That is a non-sequitur response.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 4, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I don't know how much the media will take him down, since what he does on the golf course and what(who) he does behind closed doors (at various locations around the world as it appears) are two entirely different entities.  And most likely,  if one of his major sponsors drops him, chances are there's another one ready to sign him, maybe for 40 million instead of 50 million, but they'll still sign him.
> 
> Also, the $$ thing isn't a big deal for him.  If the rumored amount of his pre-nup is true at 300 million, and they decide to get divorced, he pays the 300 mill, still has an estimated 700 mill left, and the guys makes around 100 mill a year - 5 years from now, tops all taken care of/paid off
> 
> ...



Yeah, the media "experts" piss me off too.

Part of what bothers me is the focus on the money. Like you said, he'll pay off the women with the goods on him and will make it up in a few years. That doesn't seem right to me but that's America I guess.

I take some solice in the fact that even if he does surpass Jack Nicklaus as a golfer he'll never be able to carry Jack's jockstrap as a family man and human being.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 4, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> so just to get this straight.  Your belief is that if somone cheats on there spouse they are an asshole?



In Tiger's case I feel that way because he didn't have a one night stand or single affair over a period of months because of some marital strife. That's common in our society and does not make someone an asshole. 

Tiger had his little nookie girls stashed all over the place. We know about 3 so far, I'll bet there are more. Hey, give him a few tats, some baggy shorts and cornrows and he could be a baller in the NBA.

This isn't about some poor soul who is having trouble in his marriage and strayed to another woman...this is a guy who likes to go out and party with other women wherever he may be just because he thinks he can get away with it behind his wife's back. I mean the reason his wife threw stuff at him was because he was texting one of his party girls during Thanksgiving dinner. How effing arrogant is that?

That to me is an asshole.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 4, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> That is a non-sequitur response.



You are correct---that’s how ridiculous this entire “event” is.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 4, 2009)

JimG. said:


> In Tiger's case I feel that way because he didn't have a one night stand or single affair over a period of months because of some marital strife. That's common in our society and does not make someone an asshole.
> 
> Tiger had his little nookie girls stashed all over the place. We know about 3 so far, I'll bet there are more. Hey, give him a few tats, some baggy shorts and cornrows and he could be a baller in the NBA.
> 
> ...



How do we/you know that.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 4, 2009)

Just to clarify here bacause the use of the word asshole is pretty strong...

I'm not applying that to a single one night stand or a single affair over a period of months. That stuff does happen for legit reasons because folks are having marital problems. And sometimes that affair can help repair the marriage or at least expose the issues at hand. Living together with another person is alot of work and requires alot of compromise. It's not easy ever.

That's not the case with our star golfer here. He might be having marital problems we don't know about, but it seems he is enjoying himself too much to care if that's the case. At best immature if he is having problems and asshole-worthy if not.

And as far as the media goes, Tiger made his fortune because of the media. Without it, does he become a worldwide icon? Without TV, does he make millions in endorsement money? You live by the sword, you die by the sword.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 4, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> How do we/you know that.



I don't...but if he were having problems wouldn't he be smart to say so and use that as the reason for his infidelity? And isn't it a bit unusual that he needs more than one affair to help him in this case?

I think you are grasping at straws to defend the guy.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 4, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> If she stays wht does that say about her????


 
If it takes money to keep here, she's a whore. If she stays without cash, she's a loving forgiving wife. 

I say keep the wife, get rid of the whore.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 4, 2009)

Man, I haven't had this much fun posting in a while.

Important for me to say to all who have posted here so far that it is a pleasure to discuss this fairly rationally with folks with such a wide variety of opinions.

The internet at its' best.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 4, 2009)

JimG. said:


> I don't...but if he were having problems wouldn't he be smart to say so and use that as the reason for his infidelity. And isn't it a bit unusual that he needs more than one affair to help him in this case?
> 
> I think you are grasping at straws to defend the guy.



I am defending the guy simply because I don't know all the facts. All I know is what the effin media wants us to know, that's it. I'm sorry but I don't trust them. He will speak on this issue, and until then I'm saving my judgement. I'm sure I'll be eating mucho crow, but that's okay I have broad shoulders.

You mentioned "The Golden Bear" ------ back in his hayday the media wasn't up his ass compared with today. Maybe lead a "playboy" lifestyle for a while too but never got caught. You really think Clinton was the only Prez to get a hummer in the oval office??? I don't, but he was the only one to get caught.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 4, 2009)

JimG. said:


> Man, I haven't had this much fun posting in a while.
> 
> Important for me to say to all who have posted here so far that it is a pleasure to discuss this fairly rationally with folks with such a wide variety of opinions.
> 
> The internet at its' best.



Agree, this has been a woprthy topic and some interesting points of view.....no name calling either. Geez, whoda thunk it :lol:


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 4, 2009)

andyzee said:


> If it takes money to keep here, she's a whore. If she stays without cash, she's a loving forgiving wife.
> 
> I say keep the wife, get rid of the whore.



Exactly---IMO, if she stays for the $$$$$ that's no more of a screw-up than what Tiger has done.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 4, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> I am defending the guy simply because I don't know all the facts. All I know is what the effin media wants us to know, that's it. I'm sorry but I don't trust them. He will speak on this issue, and until then I'm saving my judgement. I'm sure I'll be eating mucho crow, but that's okay I have broad shoulders.
> 
> You mentioned "The Golden Bear" ------ back in his hayday the media wasn't up his ass compared with today. Maybe lead a "playboy" lifestyle for a while too but never got caught. You really think Clinton was the only Prez to get a hummer in the oval office??? I don't, but he was the only one to get caught.



Well, you are right. We don't know all the facts.

But it doesn't look good for him and he has done little to defuse the issue. Which is suspicious.

And I believe many presidents have been caught in affairs. The names Warren Harding and John Kennedy come to mind without much thought at all. But this is a path we really don't want to go down here.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 4, 2009)

JimG. said:


> Well, you are right. We don't know all the facts.
> 
> But it doesn't look good for him and he has done little to defuse the issue. Which is suspicious.
> 
> ...


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 4, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Agreed
> 
> The charitable contributions while commendable also means Woods has a great tax advisor which translates into write -off




 If you give away 1 million bucks it still costs you 600 grand out of you pocket.


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 4, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Not, I think, an unreasonable belief, extenuating circumstance (whatever they may be) notwithstanding




Gotcha, So if it is something that you believe to be acceptable it is not an asshole offense.   OK Im on to ya.  Just getting it straight in my head.  His wife being a big fat yenta with child in her belly, Im taking is not such a good reason??


----------



## JimG. (Dec 4, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> Gotcha, So if it is something that you believe to be acceptable it is not an asshole offense.   OK Im on to ya.  Just getting it straight in my head.  His wife being a big fat yenta with child in her belly, Im taking is not such a good reason??



Huh?

I don't see extramarital affairs as acceptable, but affairs do happen for reasons that have nothing to do with someone being an asshole.

Are you saying that he's out partying with other women because his wife is pregnant?

Are you saying that this is an acceptable reason to do so?

I'm just asking...I think I'm getting cross eyed reading all these differing opinions.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 4, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> Gotch  His wife being a big fat yenta with child in her belly, Im taking is not such a good reason??


  . 

Yes its absolutely wrong to mess around on someone you profess to love and take marriage vows  with and whom woods made many public staements about her being his " soulmate  and who is carring your child .


 I f one has the impulse control; of an animal then stay single  and don't hurt others


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 4, 2009)

JimG. said:


> Huh?
> 
> I don't see extramarital affairs as acceptable, but affairs do happen for reasons that have nothing to do with someone being an asshole.
> 
> ...



No, personally I dont believe there is an acceptable reason.   I think all spousal affairs are acts of cowardness.   

I was just making the point that it is black and white and there is no grey area.   

Oh and it is Friday night.  Going lift serviced skiing in teh am for the first time this year.  W


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 4, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> .
> 
> Yes its absolutely wrong to mess around on someone you profess to love and take marriage vows  with and whom woods made many public staements about her being his " soulmate  and who is carring your child .
> 
> ...




I thought we were all animals.  RUFF RUFF


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 4, 2009)

No some of us have the gift of reason  ;D;D


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 4, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> No some of us have the gift of reason  ;D;D




Is that what you call old age now:-o


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 4, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> Is that what you call old age now:-o




What exactly do you mean by that comment are you insinuating something ? If so be explicit


----------



## Marc (Dec 4, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Agree, this has been a woprthy topic and some interesting points of view.....*no name calling either.* Geez, whoda thunk it :lol:



Pipe down you uppity old geezer, your bottle of Geritol is calling out to you.







/ctenidae made me do it, I swear


----------



## jack97 (Dec 4, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Tiger Woods is also an actor that has had an image created for him to market. The image that he puts out there for us to consume is just that-an image. Just because he can shape a golf shot doesn't make him any more of a moral icon than any body else. Shame on us for taking that image, putting it on a pedestal and worshiping the media-made god. Even more shame on us for being preoccupied with cutting down the god when a real-life shortcoming becomes public knowledge.



My opinion.... I really don't care about Cheetah Woods personal life and I don't care about golf. 

What ticks me off is the endorsement process in which he had a big influence. $100 million dollar contract extension from Nike, that more than his career earnings and all for a company that exploilts cheap oversea labor. Then he comes off the GM deal, a car company that markets gas guzzling luxury cars as a status symbol. I could prolly find more but quite frankly I had enuf of this guy, I rather laugh at all the jokes now.... call it what you want but its still fun while waiting for the next storm.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 4, 2009)

Maybe it is the way that I was raised, but I have never looked at a athlete or famous figure as a "role model".  I do look at them as a skilled person at a certain task.

The people that I look at as role models are people that I actually know, and truly respect.

I do look at marriage as something very special not to be cheated on, but I dont care if Tiger did.  The only ones I would care about are ones that affect me.  My future marriage(if I can find someone that doesnt run from me), my parents, and family and friends.

Tiger has no effect on my life, so who cares?


----------



## jack97 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Tiger has no effect on my life, so who cares?




But he does, in an indirect way and if not you then your freinds or family. Thoses commercial or pictures of him hawking a product influences our conscience and most likely sub conscience when we out to buy things and prolly the bottom line of the product itself.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 5, 2009)

Marc said:


> Pipe down you uppity old geezer, your bottle of Geritol is calling out to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now we're talkin' !!!! 

Just likje being home.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 5, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Maybe it is the way that I was raised, but I have never looked at a athlete or famous figure as a "role model".  I do look at them as a skilled person at a certain task.
> 
> The people that I look at as role models are people that I actually know, and truly respect.
> 
> ...



:beer:


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 5, 2009)

JimG. said:


> Well, you are right. We don't know all the facts.
> 
> But it doesn't look good for him and he has done little to defuse the issue. Which is suspicious.
> 
> And I believe many presidents have been caught in affairs. The names Warren Harding and John Kennedy come to mind without much thought at all. But this is a path we really don't want to go down here.



Agree that it is suspicious, but hey, O.J. got off :wink:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 5, 2009)

OJ is an icon for all that is wrong with the Justice system. No doubt his ego and net worth has taken a massive hit since he is despised by many and no longer has any cache in the endorsement arena .


Lou Saban his former coach in Buffalo  was a friend  of ours when  he worked at one of the colleges where  i worked . Lou had some INSIGHTS  abour the Juice's rep with his teamates. Apparantly  "the Juice".. he did not LIGHT up the "Electric Company" ( his offensive line )..


----------



## JimG. (Dec 5, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> No, personally I dont believe there is an acceptable reason.   I think all spousal affairs are acts of cowardness.
> 
> I was just making the point that it is black and white and there is no grey area.
> 
> Oh and it is Friday night.  Going lift serviced skiing in teh am for the first time this year.  W



We agree here.

Enjoy...I may have to wait another week.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 5, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Agree that it is suspicious, but hey, O.J. got off :wink:



Well, he got off once anyway.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 6, 2009)

This guy is hopeless/hapless

Bimbos #4 and 5 come out of the woodwork last nite . The first is an $8/hr waitress . Woods AND   the woman  WERE ALLEGEDLY caught on tape doing the nasty in his caddy  . She was on the string for 14 months the other claims to be with him for 2 yrs she's a cocktail waitress


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 6, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> This guy is hopeless/hapless
> 
> Bimbos #4 and 5 come out of the woodwork last nite . The first is an $8/hr waitress . Woods AND   the woman  WERE ALLEGEDLY caught on tape doing the nasty in his caddy  . She was on the string for 14 months the other claims to be with him for 2 yrs she's a cocktail waitress



Paying off that other chick was a mistake. Every woman he ever gave a sexy look is going to come out now and want a payday.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 6, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Paying off that other chick was a mistake. Every woman he ever gave a sexy look is going to come out now and want a payday.



getting married was his mistake followed by letting the little head think for the big head


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 6, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> getting married was his mistake followed by letting the little head think for the big head



Ah well, I guess I was just focused on recent mistakes ... :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 6, 2009)

Bimbo eruption  #6 just emerged  this morning ------------ nother blonde  -------Mr Green keeps on rolling


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 6, 2009)

6 over par


----------



## faceplant (Dec 6, 2009)

meanwhile back in da hood..........

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091206...jbGVfc3VtbWFyeV9saXN0BHNsawN0aWdlcnN0cm91Ymw-

if you cant take the heat
stay off the street


----------



## billski (Dec 6, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Bimbo eruption #6 just emerged this morning ------------ nother blonde -------Mr Green keeps on rolling


 
Wait a minute.  Isn't your agent supposed to put you out for stud service AFTER your racing days are over?  Imagine how much each little Tiger would be worth at a Fasig-Tipton thoroughbred sale!


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 6, 2009)

faceplant said:


> meanwhile back in da hood..........
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091206...jbGVfc3VtbWFyeV9saXN0BHNsawN0aWdlcnN0cm91Ymw-


Wow. Just wow. :blink: The absurd hypocrisy is depressing. How far we still have yet to go even 40 years after a break through moment in the media. Sad that it would be African American culture revolting about an interracial relationship whereas it was the opposite back in the day (though I am sure a few a-holes still are complaining about purity of the white race, either the media are now ignoring them or they are an extreme minority no longer vocal enough to bother discussing).


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 7, 2009)

Whats he up to 6-7 now?


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 7, 2009)

Amazing all the Tiger hate---you look at the "golf" thread and the dude gets love.

GO TIGER!!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 7, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Amazing all the Tiger hate---you look at the "golf" thread and the dude gets love.
> 
> GO TIGER!!!!



He's was getting love here too, just not from us, but from his womens


----------



## billski (Dec 7, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Amazing all the Tiger hate---you look at the "golf" thread and the dude gets love.
> 
> GO TIGER!!!!



Then turn the tables.   Pick a squeaky clean ski or boarding athlete.  What if they did the same.  Oh, yeah, I forgot, our athletes will never stand to earn $110M/year.


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 7, 2009)

billski said:


> Then turn the tables.   Pick a squeaky clean ski or boarding athlete.  What if they did the same.  Oh, yeah, I forgot, our athletes will never stand to earn $110M/year.



Squeaky clean ski or boarding athlete.     Yeah I dont  think they go together.    

There was an olympic gold athlete visting two years ago that refused to go on the snow until someone got him a bag of weed.  

Speeking of.  I think Bode going to be at whiface mountain in a few weeks.  I want to drink a beer with that guy!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 7, 2009)

NY Post reports this am that Cheetah's  Bimbo eruption  now up to NINE--------. he has never had that many bogies  in one round. . This  pr disaster continues to unfold


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 7, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> NY Post reports this am that Cheetah's  Bimbo eruption  now up to NINE--------. he has never had that many bogies  in one round. . This  pr disaster continues to unfold



I think after Xmas the sponsor will be dropping.


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 7, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I think after Xmas the sponsor will be dropping.




I heard he signing a big one with Ashleymadison.com.    Tiger Woods is a porn star


----------



## billski (Dec 7, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> Squeaky clean ski or boarding athlete.     Yeah I dont  think they go together.
> 
> There was an olympic gold athlete visting two years ago that refused to go on the snow until someone got him a bag of weed.
> 
> Speeking of.  I think Bode going to be at whiface mountain in a few weeks.  I want to drink a beer with that guy!!



:lol:  true dat.  Except maybe some of the 70s athletes like they Mahers and some of the women athletes - they stayed pretty much on the straight and narrow.  Many athletes have become edgier now day.

Regarding Bode and beer, hey, just go to the top of the race course, I'm  sure he'd be happy to split a brewski with you!


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 7, 2009)

billski said:


> Then turn the tables.   Pick a squeaky clean ski or boarding athlete.  What if they did the same.  Oh, yeah, I forgot, our athletes will never stand to earn $110M/year.



In America anyone can earn that kind of money, ANYONE. The only thing holding me back is L.O.F.T.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 7, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> Squeaky clean ski or boarding athlete.     Yeah I dont  think they go together.
> 
> There was an olympic gold athlete visting two years ago that refused to go on the snow until someone got him a bag of weed.
> 
> Speeking of.  I think Bode going to be at whiface mountain in a few weeks.  I want to drink a beer with that guy!!



Didja get it for him???


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 7, 2009)

PGA will be hiring a mess of security people now . The crowds will be large and unruly  and full of SNL one liners when ""Mr Good family guy" takes out his putter now


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 7, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> PGA will be hiring a mess of security people now . The crowds will be large and unruly  and full of SNL one liners when ""Mr Good family guy" takes out his putter now



Yup, and the purses will continue to grow because of it so I don't think anyone will mind.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 7, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> In America anyone can earn that kind of money, ANYONE. The only thing holding me back is L.O.F.T.



OK, Camp....I'll bite.

What is L.O.F.T.?


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 7, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> OK, Camp....I'll bite.
> 
> What is L.O.F.T.?



LOL...Lack of Fuckin Talent


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 7, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> LOL...Lack of Fuckin Talent



ahhh....



Are we correct in saying Tiger has it both on and off the course????


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 7, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> ahhh....
> 
> 
> 
> Are we correct in saying Tiger has it both on and off the course????



On the course yes, off----not so sure, think he may have gotten caught. 8)


----------



## billski (Dec 7, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> PGA will be hiring a mess of security people now . The crowds will be large and unruly  and full of SNL one liners when ""Mr Good family guy" takes out his putter now


  Which reminds me, has Jon Stewart or SNL aired any material on this topic yet?  It must be coming! :razz:


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 7, 2009)

I was reading they are expecting the tally to go over a dozen by the end of the week.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 7, 2009)

billski said:


> Which reminds me, has Jon Stewart or SNL aired any material on this topic yet?  It must be coming! :razz:



http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/tue-december-1-2009/tiger-woods-newzak

http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/clips/tiger-woods-accident/1182383/


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 7, 2009)

Subject: Golfers--they're here already! 

?         When asked by police how many times she hit Tiger, Elin responded: "I don't know.....five.....six. Put me down for a 5." 

?         What's the difference between a car and a golf ball?Tiger can drive a ball 400 yards...... 

?         asked where they were headed at 2:30, Elin replied, "clubbin'" 

?         Phil Mickelson has been trying to contact Elin for some advice on how to beat Tiger 





Elin's new pet name for Tiger... "CHEETAH"


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 7, 2009)

billski said:


> :lol:  true dat.  Except maybe some of the 70s athletes like they Mahers and some of the women athletes - they stayed pretty much on the straight and narrow.  Many athletes have become edgier now day.
> 
> Regarding Bode and beer, hey, just go to the top of the race course, I'm  sure he'd be happy to split a brewski with you!




I would agree.  There were no drugs in the 70's.  Like WOW man


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 7, 2009)

http://www.break.com/games/tiger-woods-wife-outrun.html


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 7, 2009)

Tiger's  Perkins Pancake Floozie  graduated from OUR local high school in 1994 then moved out of the area  according to reports just released in several area media reports


----------



## billski (Dec 7, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> I would agree.  There were no drugs in the 70's.  Like WOW man



I hope you're being sarcastic, but the jumping skier doesn't help me understand your comment!


----------



## billski (Dec 7, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/tue-december-1-2009/tiger-woods-newzak
> 
> http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/clips/tiger-woods-accident/1182383/



The SNL piece was good.  Took my mind off the dearth of snow for a few moments.
p.s., Does Tiger Ski?  :-?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 7, 2009)

Up to 9 ... including a porn star.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 7, 2009)

my bro has been with the Golf Channed since they launced 15yrs ago (camera), based out of orland, he lives down the block from Tiger and alot of other pros that live in Isleworth....a month ago the Golf Channel fired him and a bunch of others as to hire freelancers so they dont have to pay benefits etc......when the Tiger story broke, the Golf Channel rehired my bro as a freelancer to sit out infront of Tigers house shoot camera...now the Golf Channel is worried that if tiger loses his endorsments that the Golf Channel will lose alot of the ads that advertizers ran on TGC because of Tiger.....trickle down effect......my bro has known Tiger for years, good enough guy, always says HI to my bro by name when they see each other at tounements or around town in florida.......what goes around comes around


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 7, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> my bro has been with the Golf Channed since they launced 15yrs ago (camera), based out of orland, he lives down the block from Tiger and alot of other pros that live in Isleworth....a month ago the Golf Channel fired him and a bunch of others as to hire freelancers so they dont have to pay benefits etc......when the Tiger story broke, the Golf Channel rehired my bro as a freelancer to sit out infront of Tigers house shoot camera...now the Golf Channel is worried that if tiger loses his endorsments that the Golf Channel will lose alot of the ads that advertizers ran on TGC because of Tiger.....trickle down effect......my bro has known Tiger for years, good enough guy, always says HI to my bro by name when they see each other at tounements or around town in florida.......what goes around comes around



Can he get me an autograph???


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 7, 2009)

billski said:


> I hope you're being sarcastic, but the jumping skier doesn't help me understand your comment!




I think they are clean.  However I thought Tiger was a one women man.

We dont know them.


----------



## billski (Dec 7, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> I think they are clean.  However I thought Tiger was a one women man.
> 
> We dont know them.


  agreed.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 7, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> http://www.break.com/games/tiger-woods-wife-outrun.html



Nice


----------



## drjeff (Dec 8, 2009)

Sounds like it's about to get "better" based on the news reports that I heard this AM stating that a woman was taken from his house last night via ambulance


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 8, 2009)

I thought this was hilarious:


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 8, 2009)

it just gets more bizarre:

http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/2...r_woods_home_woman_rushed_to_hospital_on.html

Firefighters have transported a woman from Tiger Woods' Windermere, Florida home to an area hospital, according to reports.

An adult female was whisked from the $2.6M mansion after rescue crews answered a call at 2:36 a.m., NBC's Orlando-based affiliate WESH reports. 

The ambulance transported the woman to Health Central Hospital, the same hospital that Woods was treated at on Nov. 27 after he crashed his black Cadillac Escalade into a fire hydrant and tree outside his house, according to the Orlando Sentinel.

Orange County Fire Rescue spokeswoman Genevieve Latham would not disclose the identity of the woman, the Sentinel reporteed.

Video footage aired on CNN shows a stretcher being taken from the home.

The Sentinel also reported that a black Escalade similar to the one Wood's crashed appeared at the hospital shortly after the 911 call.

The world's greatest golfer has been beset by drama in recent days. 

Since the crash, Woods have been linked to multiple women as reports of extramarital affairs emerged.

Yesterday, it became public that his humiliated wife Elin Nordegren had purchased a $2M Swedish mansion, fueling speculation that she's preparing to take the couple's children and start a new life in her homeland.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 8, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Tiger's Perkins Pancake Floozie graduated from OUR local high school in 1994 then moved out of the area according to reports just released in several area media reports


 
What high school?
May now the family if you are talking your area at leat?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 8, 2009)

puck it said:


> what high school?
> May now the family if you are talking your area at leat?



ofa


----------



## Puck it (Dec 8, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> ofa


 
Holy crap!!!! I thought the name sounded familar.  One of her addresses is on the same street as my brother.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 8, 2009)

What 'e even funnier is that The Queen  remembered her from Middle School back when she was working


----------



## billski (Dec 8, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> it just gets more bizarre:
> Yesterday, it became public that his humiliated wife Elin Nordegren had purchased a $2M Swedish mansion, fueling speculation that she's preparing to take the couple's children and start a new life in her homeland.



I figured she was long gone by now.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 8, 2009)

This is the one from the "Burg.


----------



## Marc (Dec 8, 2009)

Puck it said:


> This is the one from the "Burg.



She kinda looks like Gottfried Leibniz...


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 8, 2009)

Marc said:


> She kinda looks like Gottfried Leibniz...



How did you pull that one out?

No, wait. I don't think I want to know.


----------



## Marc (Dec 8, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> How did you pull that one out?
> 
> No, wait. I don't think I want to know.



Dude, didn't you ever have to take calculus? 

Liebniz is a personal hero of mine.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 8, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> What 'e even funnier is that The Queen  remembered her from Middle School back when she was working



Warp, you should see if you could use that contact via the Queen to get yourself one hell of an addition to round out a foursome in a scramble next year!  :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 8, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Warp, you should see if you could use that contact via the Queen to get yourself one hell of an addition to round out a foursome in a scramble next year!  :lol:



 LMAO--The Queen says this behavior WAS predictable  even  back then --go figure !!! ------------spoken like a TRUE teacher     Man what 's next ???


----------



## drjeff (Dec 8, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> LMAO--The Queen says this behavior WAS predictable  even  back then --go figure !!! ------------spoken like a TRUE teacher     Man what 's next ???



The way it's going, I'm going to guess that we'll see a midget somehow getting involved in this, since that's about the only thing we haven't seen yet! :lol:


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 8, 2009)

hospital visit is Elin's mother with a stomach ailment


----------



## Glenn (Dec 8, 2009)

Marc said:


> She kinda looks like Gottfried Leibniz...



That dude is rocking a helluva cuaf.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 8, 2009)

Marc said:


> She kinda looks like Gottfried Leibniz...



:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 8, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> hospital visit is Elin's mother with a stomach ailment


That is SO BORING! :-D


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2009)

*New Dirt*



riverc0il said:


> That is SO BORING! :-D


  This is Far more interesting:

A disgraced *Tiger Woods* is terrified that the worst news is _yet_ to come - that he fathered love children with his mistresses! And his many liaisons may have been caught on tape!



Looks like Gatorade has dropped him and his new drink.  Peanuts!


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2009)

I realize this is great amusement for you but have you considered how his children will feel about this? How Elin feels? Any of these women? If there are in fact illegitimate children, then them as well?

There are real people behind this media circus and while it's easy to assume a one-dimensional take on all of this, this can't be easy for any of the people involved. Shame, embarrassment, rage, disbelief, self-doubt, depression all come to mind.... 

Why kick those who are down?


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2009)

severine said:


> I realize this is great amusement for you but have you considered how his children will feel about this? How Elin feels? Any of these women? If there are in fact illegitimate children, then them as well?
> 
> There are real people behind this media circus and while it's easy to assume a one-dimensional take on all of this, this can't be easy for any of the people involved. Shame, embarrassment, rage, disbelief, self-doubt, depression all come to mind....
> 
> Why kick those who are down?



Yeah, I've considered that.  It comes with celebrity, you accept it and live it.  There is dirt written about them all the time, scandal or not.  Its highly likely the wife and children have handlers to shield them from much of this.  But it's going to come out anyways and nothing I do or say is going to have any impact on the overall situation.  Nobody was crying for Madoff or Edwards or Clinton families were they?   We still hear jokes and news about these situations weekly.  

They live in a very different world from the rest of us.  If it was you, I wouldn't be bashing you, unless you turned out to be a liar, hypocrite and cheater, which of course you are not.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 9, 2009)

billski said:


> Yeah, I've considered that.  It comes with celebrity, you accept it and live it.  There is dirt written about them all the time, scandal or not.  Its highly likely the wife and children have handlers to shield them from much of this.  But it's going to come out anyways and nothing I do or say is going to have any impact on the overall situation.  Nobody was crying for Madoff or Edwards or Clinton families were they?   We still hear jokes and news about these situations weekly.
> 
> They live in a very different world from the rest of us.  If it was you, I wouldn't be bashing you, unless you turned out to be a liar, hypocrite and cheater, which of course you are not.



Wow.

I'm saddened that you feel that decency towards someone else is contingent on the level of celebrity you bestow upon them.

Justifiable prickdom. What a concept.


----------



## Marc (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't think any of them read AlpineZone, frankly.  And while I feel fleeting sympathy for the innocent in this situation, I have no emotional stake in the whole thing.  Far worse happens to lots of people on a daily basis in this country; not all of it makes the news.  If one tries to sympathize with everyone, all the time, one would become an emotional wreck or completely numb, like, within the hour.

And beyond that, Elin and his children certainly ain't going to go hungry.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 9, 2009)

Marc said:


> I don't think any of them read AlpineZone, frankly.  And while I feel fleeting sympathy for the innocent in this situation, I have no emotional stake in the whole thing.  Far worse happens to lots of people on a daily basis in this country; not all of it makes the news.  If one tries to sympathize with everyone, all the time, one would become an emotional wreck or completely numb, like, within the hour.
> 
> And beyond that, Elin and his children certainly ain't going to go hungry.



I just skipped right over the sympathy part and went straight to numb. Easier that way.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 9, 2009)

So who's gonna buy the book????


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> So who's gonna buy the book????



I can't believe that I read this thread, I'm sure as hell not going to read a book about it.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 9, 2009)

severine said:


> I realize this is great amusement for you but have you considered how his children will feel about this? How Elin feels? Any of these women? If there are in fact illegitimate children, then them as well?


Sorry, Tiger should have considered that before he did what he did. It is not the media or the general population's fault that Tiger is a multi-million dollar superstar mostly because he has chosen to live his life as a public figure and receives most of his profit from his being on the public stage. It is not fair to paint the picture of society being the problem when the problem is Tiger (who still, to the best of my knowledge, has not just owned up to everything in a public statement that would at least make the worst of the media and attention go away... again, Tiger's fault). 

I don't know Elin nor do I care how she feels more than I would care how any other celebrity feels about having personal issues being dragged through the media. She knew she was marrying a public figure, it comes with baggage. And I highly doubt she feels much of anything towards individuals following the story and commenting... I would suspect (and sincerely hope!) she is much much much more concerned about her family than what a bunch of random people on a message forum have to say.

Personally, I normally avoid scandal stories like the plague and think the media over does things a little bit. For some odd reason, likely due to Tiger's stature and public image, this story just has legs. It does not help that Tiger is not being forthcoming and acknowledging the media and shutting them up with the truth. And things just get weirder and weirder every day. At the end of the day, I don't really feel much for celebrity's which is not to say that their feelings are not real but I just see themselves as accepting a certain public burden when they enter the public stage and I am a big believer in responsibility and lieing in the bed you make.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 9, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Sorry, Tiger should have considered that before he did what he did. It is not the media or the general population's fault that Tiger is a multi-million dollar superstar mostly because he has chosen to live his life as a public figure and receives most of his profit from his being on the public stage. It is not fair to paint the picture of society being the problem when the problem is Tiger (who still, to the best of my knowledge, has not just owned up to everything in a public statement that would at least make the worst of the media and attention go away... again, Tiger's fault).
> 
> I don't know Elin nor do I care how she feels more than I would care how any other celebrity feels about having personal issues being dragged through the media. She knew she was marrying a public figure, it comes with baggage. And I highly doubt she feels much of anything towards individuals following the story and commenting... I would suspect (and sincerely hope!) she is much much much more concerned about her family than what a bunch of random people on a message forum have to say.
> 
> Personally, I normally avoid scandal stories like the plague and think the media over does things a little bit. For some odd reason, likely due to Tiger's stature and public image, this story just has legs. It does not help that Tiger is not being forthcoming and acknowledging the media and shutting them up with the truth. And things just get weirder and weirder every day. At the end of the day, I don't really feel much for celebrity's which is not to say that their feelings are not real but I just see themselves as accepting a certain public burden when they enter the public stage and I am a big believer in responsibility and lieing in the bed you make.



Tiger doing his best to avoid the media and any comments now is pretty much how Tiger has been all along during his career.  If he's in the hunt in a tournament, well he'll put his obligatory 5 to 10 minutes in the media tent (begrudgingly most of the time) and thats it. If he's doing something with his charity, he'll put in the obligatory time with the media.  That's it.  He's never been like say Phil Mickelson, who will stay as long as it takes to sign every last autograph and/or high 5 practically the entire side of the fairway along a gallery rope.  He's probably off on his boat, or at one of his houses (sounds like not the Orlando one) 

My guess is that no matter what comes out in the next few weeks, you won't hear anything from Tiger (even if 90% of the female "adult entertainers" currently in the business say that they had a fling with Tiger) He'll then probably show up at the Buick Challenge (or whatever they're calling the PGA Tour event at Torrey Pines in San Diego the 1st or 2nd week of February, deal with a media sh$t show, and then win the tournament by a ridiculous number of shots, and then probably do the same thing (deal with a media sh$t show and win by a bunch a few weeks later at Doral in Miami)

I'd also bet that the 2010 golf season will be Tiger's best ever.  He seems to have a ridiculous ability to block out everything when he's on the golf course and just focus on what he can control (his swing and the golf ball), and I'd bet that his almost legendary work ethic on the practice range will be taken to a new level this coming season.

And in his personal life, for all we know, his wife could be relatively fine with Tiger's extra-martial affairs and they could be living under a "mormon-esque" style of relationship.  Sounds crazy (and probably is), but we just don't know (and probably won't find out anytime soon)


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 10, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I can't believe that I read this thread, I'm sure as hell not going to read a book about it.



:lol:


----------



## Puck it (Dec 10, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Tiger doing his best to avoid the media and any comments now is pretty much how Tiger has been all along during his career. If he's in the hunt in a tournament, well he'll put his obligatory 5 to 10 minutes in the media tent (begrudgingly most of the time) and thats it. If he's doing something with his charity, he'll put in the obligatory time with the media. That's it. He's never been like say Phil Mickelson, who will stay as long as it takes to sign every last autograph and/or high 5 practically the entire side of the fairway along a gallery rope. He's probably off on his boat, or at one of his houses (sounds like not the Orlando one)
> 
> My guess is that no matter what comes out in the next few weeks, you won't hear anything from Tiger (even if 90% of the female "adult entertainers" currently in the business say that they had a fling with Tiger) He'll then probably show up at the Buick Challenge (or whatever they're calling the PGA Tour event at Torrey Pines in San Diego the 1st or 2nd week of February, deal with a media sh$t show, and then win the tournament by a ridiculous number of shots, and then probably do the same thing (deal with a media sh$t show and win by a bunch a few weeks later at Doral in Miami)
> 
> ...


 

You really think he is going to play.  I don't think he will play next year. Can you hear the jeers coming from Mickelson's fans.  Happy Gilmore-ish.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 10, 2009)

Puck it said:


> You really think he is going to play.  I don't think he will play next year. Can you hear the jeers coming from Mickelson's fans.  Happy Gilmore-ish.



Didn't he use to get all bent out of shape if he heard a camera shutter click, can only imagine what people will do now


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 10, 2009)

INteresting that, according to Nielsen's, no Tiger ads have aired since Nov 29th.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 10, 2009)

Steve, his caddy, has to PO'ed too.  He is the caddy on tour that has his own sponsor.  Valvoline, he owns a race car group in New Zealand.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 10, 2009)

Doonesbury is hitting him now too: (for context they are recording voices for a GPS app)


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Doonesbury is hitting him now too: (for context they are recording voices for a GPS app)


 
Beats me.  I don't get it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 10, 2009)

billski said:


> Beats me.  I don't get it.



100 ft turn, turn, turn (ie. don't hit the tree)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 10, 2009)

Tiger will no doubt retreat further into himself ,  this behavior  was  artfully conditioned since Earl started his mind control project 33 yrs ago . 

As others have said, this  case is different from garden variety adultery on Many levels .  When you make huge $$$ in the public domain and willfully market your BRAND  as something other than what it really is ,   you are OWNED  by that melieu .   

So given the secretive , serial , reckless and   almost cloistered hypocrisy that has Finally  played out in the public domain  it is absolutely no surprise that this  story has legs .

An epic  pr fiasco that will become  textbook  classic "how NOT to manage a meltdown"


----------



## drjeff (Dec 10, 2009)

Puck it said:


> You really think he is going to play.  I don't think he will play next year. Can you hear the jeers coming from Mickelson's fans.  Happy Gilmore-ish.



I guarentee that he'll play and that the rest of the PGA Tour wants him to play.  Tiger hands down is responsible for a great deal of the $$ that the players on tour play for week in and week out, and in events where Tiger plays vs. events where he doesn't, there's usually about a 50% difference in TV viewership (if anything that would likely increase in atleast the 1st handfull of events he plays in this year).  The tour needs Tiger, and I'm guessing that the golf course more than ever will be his sanctuary in the coming months.

As for the "Happy Gilmore effect",  having been to a number of PGA Tour events where all the big names have been playing.  99.9% of the fans are polite and respectfull while the player is swinging/making contact. I doubt that will change.  Now right after the club hits the ball, well that might be a different story.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 10, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Tiger will no doubt retreat further into himself , this behavior was artfully conditioned since Earl started his mind control project 33 yrs ago .
> 
> As others have said, this case is different from garden variety adultery on Many levels . When you make huge $$$ in the public domain and willfully market your BRAND as something other than what it really is , you are OWNED by that melieu .
> 
> ...


 

This is just another example of a child prodigy being controlled and ending up all f'ed up.  I always thought it was weird when he was younger and all he was doing was playing golf.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 10, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Tiger will no doubt retreat further into himself ,  this behavior  was  artfully conditioned since Earl started his mind control project 33 yrs ago .
> 
> As others have said, this  case is different from garden variety adultery on Many levels .  When you make huge $$$ in the public domain and willfully market your BRAND  as something other than what it really is ,   you are OWNED  by that melieu .
> 
> ...




I'm not so sure about that Warp.  To the media and the public it may seem like this is a lesson in "what not to do."  To Tiger though this may be what he needs.  Tiger appears atleast to be a person who plans things out, taking into account a ton of details and variables before he does things (just like he does on the golf course).  This is (remaining out of sight, with no comment on things) exactly what most that have followed him and have seen how he handles situations (okay maybe not situations like this, but in general) have seen him act since he was a junior phenom winning 3 straight US Junior Amateurs back in the early 90's.

Also, historically, with the exception of last weeks tournament at Sherwood Country Club outside of LA where he was the "host", this time of year he always "lays low" and usually doesn't play between now and early February, with the exception of maybe 1 or 2 events on the European Tour.

My guess is we'll have some type of written press release in the coming weeks about will he/won't he and Elin be getting a divorce/seperating/staying together, then he may very well make is return to public/golf at a European Tour event where he has a bit more control over his media obligations(and generally smaller crowds), before he makes his PGA Tour return in February.  As much as he probably hates the media circus that his life has become, he also wants that record of most majors that Jack Nicklaus holds, and he's gotta play to do that.  What he might choose to skip next year though is The Ryder Cup, that wouldn't suprise me much at all.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 10, 2009)

I think this will all play out and evetually will just be a footnote in his career; provided he still remains a top notch golfer. Agree or disagree...I just think that's the way it is. This is the topic dejour in the media right now. People will eventually get tired of it and move on. Look at this way...at least we finally stopped hearing about "John and Kate plus 8". A good thing in my book. IMHO.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 10, 2009)

Tiger Woods Facebook feed:
http://www.slate.com/id/2237891/


----------



## JimG. (Dec 10, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I think this will all play out and evetually will just be a footnote in his career; provided he still remains a top notch golfer. Agree or disagree...I just think that's the way it is. This is the topic dejour in the media right now. People will eventually get tired of it and move on. Look at this way...at least we finally stopped hearing about "John and Kate plus 8". A good thing in my book. IMHO.



Excellent viewpoint.

The Tiger thing is a circus.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I think this will all play out and evetually will just be a footnote in his career; provided he still remains a top notch golfer. Agree or disagree...I just think that's the way it is. This is the topic dejour in the media right now. People will eventually get tired of it and move on. Look at this way...at least we finally stopped hearing about "John and Kate plus 8". A good thing in my book. IMHO.



I still don't know who John or Kate are, or why anyone gives a crap about them? :dunce:


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 10, 2009)

*Any Surfers in the house?*


----------



## Glenn (Dec 11, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I still don't know who John or Kate are, or why anyone gives a crap about them? :dunce:



Yeah, I'm with you on why people care about that. 

Here's the cliffs: 

Fertility drugs, 8 kids, show on TLC, lots of money earned, parents get divorced, media circus, people stop caring..........."Where are they now?" story on FoxNews 10 years from now.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Yeah, I'm with you on why people care about that.
> 
> Here's the cliffs:
> 
> Fertility drugs, 8 kids, show on TLC, lots of money earned, parents get divorced, media circus, people stop caring..........."Where are they now?" story on FoxNews 10 years from now.





I think the bigger media circus question about this "made for TV family" trainwreck is a) how many of the 8 kids will end up in therapy  b) How many of the 8 kids will have been arrested for alcohol and/or drug related reasons by the time their 21 and c) how many of the 8 will end up with naked pics of themselves all over the net at some point in the future????  So sad, but in many ways, so true 

And don't even get me started on the Duggars and their 18 or 19 kids and then the coup de gras has to be the octomom debacle  :smash:

When will these uber shallow, totally narciscistic parents realize that a child is there for one to love and raise, NOT use as a springboard to becoming a possible reality TV star!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 11, 2009)

drjeff said:


> And don't even get me started on the Duggars and their 18 or 19 kids and then the coup de gras has to be the octomom debacle  :smash:



I swear. It's a vagina, not a clown car.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 11, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> I swear. It's a vagina, not a clown car.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> I swear. It's a vagina, not a clown car.



I guess from what I saw this AM, #19 arrived last night via emergency c-section weighing only 1lb 6oz


----------



## JimG. (Dec 11, 2009)

An amazing tangent to this long and winding thread.



Glenn said:


>


----------



## billski (Dec 11, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I think the bigger media circus question about this "made for TV family" trainwreck is a) how many of the 8 kids will end up in therapy b) How many of the 8 kids will have been arrested for alcohol and/or drug related reasons by the time their 21 and c) how many of the 8 will end up with naked pics of themselves all over the net at some point in the future???? So sad, but in many ways, so true
> 
> And don't even get me started on the Duggars and their 18 or 19 kids and then the coup de gras has to be the octomom debacle  :smash:
> 
> When will these uber shallow, totally narciscistic parents realize that a child is there for one to love and raise, NOT use as a springboard to becoming a possible reality TV star!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Ok, I don't follow mainstream media, this is all news to me. My only question is, how do they PAY for these kids?. I smell a rat.  Pretty extravagent house and possessions.  The FAQ about how they pay for it is quite elusive.  I don't buy the story that he buys used.  A custom salad bar awning with their name on it?  Used?  Hmm.  Lots of links to buy books. Are they trust fund babies? Extortion? Sympathy? Charity Case? Welfare? What is it?


----------



## JimG. (Dec 11, 2009)

billski said:


> Ok, I don't follow mainstream media, this is all news to me.  My only question is, how do they PAY for these kids?.  Pretty extravagent house.  Are they trust fund babies?  Extortion?  Sympathy?  Charity Case? Welfare?  What is it?



Reality TV star.

Big money I guess.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 14, 2009)

billski said:


> Ok, I don't follow mainstream media, this is all news to me. My only question is, how do they PAY for these kids?. I smell a rat.  Pretty extravagent house and possessions.  The FAQ about how they pay for it is quite elusive.  I don't buy the story that he buys used.  A custom salad bar awning with their name on it?  Used?  Hmm.  Lots of links to buy books. Are they trust fund babies? Extortion? Sympathy? Charity Case? Welfare? What is it?



Tax exemption as a religious organization. Seriously- I think they own a handful of businesses and rental properties, and it's all owned by their church. Which may really be their church. As in, they own it. And probably pay rent to themselves. Tax free.


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 14, 2009)

I think Kate is pretty cute...


----------



## billski (Dec 14, 2009)

I never followed the Accenture consulting advertisements.  

To the following they formerly associated with TW:
"It's what you do next that counts"
"Thre road to high performance isn't always paved"
"Opportunity isn't always obvious"
"We know what it takes to be a Tiger"


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 14, 2009)

billski said:


> I never followed the Accenture consulting advertisements.
> 
> To the following they formerly associated with TW:
> "It's what you do next that counts"
> ...



To be a Tiger, you have to be a dog.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 15, 2009)

Tiger is now teeing off on the 17th   -- apparently in todays news the Bimbo eruption is now uo to 16 !One is 48 yrs old . Tiger's wasting away in Cougarville


----------



## Marc (Dec 17, 2009)

I love when my inital reactions prove correct.

Scuzzball extraordinaire.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like his wife is leaving him. Good for her. I still feel bad for the kids.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 17, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Looks like his wife is leaving him. Good for her. I still feel bad for the kids.




There's one prime MILF on the market then (with a twin!) :lol:


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 17, 2009)

thats what I thought all along once this story broke.

Instead of spending all his energy outside the home pursuing skanks, he should have spend that energy convincing the wife and sister-in-law to do a threesome.  THAT could have been kept quiet...

Oh well, missed opportunity


----------



## drjeff (Dec 17, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> thats what I thought all along once this story broke.
> 
> Instead of spending all his energy outside the home pursuing skanks, he should have spend that energy convincing the wife and sister-in-law to do a threesome.  THAT could have been kept quiet...
> 
> Oh well, missed opportunity



That would have been a picture worthy event IMHO


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like a fine Stanford education was wasted on the Tiger--------------sure did some stoooopid shit. He has $$$ but but that's it . All the Bimbettes in the world ain't gonna save his act now


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 17, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Looks like a fine Stanford education was wasted on the Tiger--------------sure did some stoooopid shit. He has $$$ but but that's it . All the Bimbettes in the world ain't gonna save his act now



He'll be fine. In a year we'll be reading about the great Tiger comeback. Bla bla bla ...


----------



## drjeff (Dec 17, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Looks like a fine Stanford education was wasted on the Tiger--------------sure did some stoooopid shit. He has $$$ but but that's it . All the Bimbettes in the world ain't gonna save his act now



If I'm not mistaken, he's still a Stanford drop-out.  Maybe if he had gotten the hallowed piece of paper he would have amounted to something in life


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 17, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> He'll be fine. In a year we'll be reading about the great Tiger comeback. Bla bla bla ...



may be  -- maybe not,   I am not concerned about his career  i am concerned what he may do in reaction to the loss of his rep and his family someone should be watching him professionally . The reports have him in isolation and in  serious turmoil --not great for someone used to be held in very high esteem


----------



## Glenn (Dec 17, 2009)

LMAO at the 3some comments. 

I think his career will be fine. It's just too bad his wife and kids got hurt along the way. Going through something like this has to be rough...then you throw in the multiple ladies...and the fact that this is the top story daily for the past few weeks.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 17, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> may be  -- maybe not,   I am not concerned about his career  i am concerned what he may do in reaction to the loss of his rep and his family someone should be watching him professionally . The reports have him in isolation and in  serious turmoil --not great for someone used to be held in very high esteem



You watch, he'll win the Grand Slam this year---that's right, remeber you heard it hear on AZ first.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 17, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> You watch, he'll win the Grand Slam this year---that's right, remeber you heard it hear on AZ first.



It wouldn't suprise me one bit either!  And in a way that rivals his dominance like he did in 2000.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 17, 2009)

drjeff said:


> It wouldn't suprise me one bit either!  And in a way that rivals his dominance like he did in 2000.



Exactly---peeps are counting him as down and out. All that's gonna do is piss him off and make him better.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 17, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Exactly---peeps are counting him as down and out. All that's gonna do is piss him off and make him better.



Bingo!  If there's one thing that this guy appears to have is a focus on the course that nobody on tour can rival, and my guess is he'll be locked even tighter into his own on course "Tiger-world" than ever this coming year.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 23, 2009)

It is near the Christmas break of the school year. The students have turned in all their work and there is really nothing more to do. All the children are restless and the teacher decides to have an early dismissal.

Teacher: "Whoever answers the questions I ask, first and correctly can leave early today."

Little Johnny says to himself "Good, I want to get outta here. I'm smart and will answer the question."

Teacher: "Who said 'Four Score and Seven Years Ago'?"

Before Johnny can open his mouth, Susie says, "Abraham Lincoln."

Teacher: "That's right Susie, you can go home."

Johnny is mad that Susie answered the question first.

Teacher: "Who said 'I Have a Dream'?"

Before Johnny can open his mouth, Mary says, "Martin Luther King."

Teacher: "That's right Mary, you can go."

Johnny is even madder than before.

Teacher: "Who said 'Ask not, what your country can do for you'?"

Before Johnny can open his mouth, Nancy says, "John F. Kennedy."

Teacher: "That's right Nancy, you may also leave."

Johnny is boiling mad that he has not been able to answer to any of the questions.

When the teacher turns her back Johnny says, "I wish these bitches would keep their mouths shut!"

The teacher turns around: "NOW WHO SAID THAT?"

Johnny: "TIGER WOODS. CAN I GO NOW?"


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 23, 2009)

T' was the night of Thanksgiving and out of the house,
Tiger Woods came a flyin', chased by his spouse.
She wielded a nine iron and wasn't too merry,
Cause a bimbo’s phone number was in his Blackberry.
He’d been cheatin' on Elin, and the story progressed.
Woman after woman stepped up and confessed.
He’d been cheatin’ with Holly, and Jaimee, and Cori,
With Joselyn, and Kalika. The world had the story.
From the top of the Tour to the basement of blues,
Tiger’s sad sordid tale was all over the news.
With hostesses, waitresses, he had lots of sex,
When not in their pants, he was sendin' them texts.
Despite all his cryin’ and beggin' and pleadin,'
Tiger’s wife went investin' -- a new home in Sweden.
And I heard her exclaim from her white Escalade,
"If you’re gettin' laid then I’m gettin' paid."
She’s not pouting, in fact, she is of jolly good cheer,
Her prenup made Christmas come early this year.


----------



## billski (Dec 23, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> T' was the night of Thanksgiving and out of the house,
> Tiger Woods came a flyin', chased by his spouse.
> She wielded a nine iron and wasn't too merry,
> Cause a bimbo’s phone number was in his Blackberry.
> ...


 
Warp, my man, you're worse than me!  :-o  For a golfer you are really all over that dude.  I'm suprised he hasn't offered you any hush money!  :idea:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 24, 2009)

Bill i admire his ability to play a game  and that is all , the rest is pretty disgusting


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 24, 2009)

how can he win the slam if he's taking a break from golf?


----------



## JimG. (Jan 6, 2010)

This made me laugh out loud today...

It is being reported that Tiger's wife Elin, upon hearing of his many indiscretions, chased him out of the house with a 9 iron after using it to knock out 3 of those big old teeth of his and then chased after him as he drove out of the driveway, smashing several windows out of his Escalade with the iron before he crashed into that tree.

So much for the story that she used it to heroically rescue him from the car.

I have to say that I like that woman a great deal...she has spunk and obviously doesn't put up with any crap from men.

Hee Hee.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2010)

Thats what I heard a few days after it happened.  
It was surmised that his break was to recreate his smile..


----------



## JimG. (Jan 6, 2010)

dmc said:


> Thats what I heard a few days after it happened.
> It was surmised that his break was to recreate his smile..



She went right for the jugular, that million dollar smile.

I think we know who was the real tiger in that household.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2010)

JimG. said:


> This made me laugh out loud today...
> 
> It is being reported that Tiger's wife Elin, upon hearing of his many indiscretions, chased him out of the house with a 9 iron after using it to knock out 3 of those big old teeth of his and then chased after him as he drove out of the driveway, smashing several windows out of his Escalade with the iron before he crashed into that tree.
> 
> ...


 
Don't know about about the teeth, but the pic I saw was of the back passenger window being smashed. He couldn't get out? A puny fire hydrant against the freighter he was piloting? Er, could you not just slide over to the passenger side? Can't see much need to crawl over the seat to the back.   
It just goes to show that his wife's swing isn't as good as hubbies. Then again, it's the intent that counts, isn't it?  

Exhibit A:






Exhibit B:





I'm ready for jury duty you honor


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 6, 2010)

From those picks, I'm thinking he hit the hydrant, then the tree. Or maybe the tree then the hydrant. Hard to tell. In short, beats me.

Have to agree with JimG, too, on liking Elin. She's not hard on the eyes, either.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 6, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Have to agree with JimG, too, on liking Elin. She's not hard on the eyes, either.


Gotta disagree there. I don't care how much someone does something that hurts you emotionally, you don't swing golf clubs at someone's head. Tiger may have been an ass to his wife and family, but attempted manslaughter is nothing to like someone for.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Gotta disagree there. I don't care how much someone does something that hurts you emotionally, you don't swing golf clubs at someone's head. Tiger may have been an ass to his wife and family, but attempted manslaughter is nothing to like someone for.


 
I don't know anything about any of this, but my hypothesis is that she may have been taking her rage out on the SUV, which is why the back windows are broken, not the front where certain bodily injury would occur.


----------



## faceplant (Jan 6, 2010)

_Pfizer today is launching new Tiagra extended release capsules. Tiagra is an active metabolite of Viagra and has hired Tiger Woods as its celebrity endorsement. Commercials will start airing the week of Christmas.

A Pfizer spokesman said, "We are pleased to come out with a new drug called Tiagra. Scientific data has proven its efficacy and shown that it "works for the first 18 holes"

common side effect are: 9iron to the car, scratches to the face, and a substancial loss of money._


----------



## billski (Jan 7, 2010)

faceplant said:


> _Pfizer today is launching new Tiagra extended release capsules. Tiagra is an active metabolite of Viagra and has hired Tiger Woods as its celebrity endorsement. Commercials will start airing the week of Christmas._
> 
> _A Pfizer spokesman said, "We are pleased to come out with a new drug called Tiagra. Scientific data has proven its efficacy and shown that it "works for the first 18 holes"_
> 
> _common side effect are: 9iron to the car, scratches to the face, and a substancial loss of money._


 Suggest if you're gonna use "Tiagra" that you purchase a H1 Hummer first! :-o


----------



## drjeff (Jan 7, 2010)

JimG. said:


> She went right for the jugular, that million dollar smile.
> 
> I think we know who was the real tiger in that household.



Don't get me started on his teeth!!! In all honesty, there's many a dental panel forum discussion, both online and at live conferences, that have occurred about both the size and shape of his teeth, and how many in my profession would love to get the chance to make his smile look more that like of a normal adult males and less like Mr. Ed!!  And the professional consensus is that up until now atleast, his front teeth are natural, because if you look closely(and folks in my profession do) his left, top front tooth is definately more yellow/brown than his right top front tooth, which is a sign that likely as a kid, he bumped that tooth, as trauma to a tooth longterm can cause discoloration.

Color wise, his choppers aren't that much different than many a persons, they just look a bit whiter because he has a darker skin tone than a caucasian(same reason why the majority of African Americans appear to have whiter teeth).


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 7, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Don't get me started on his teeth!!! In all honesty, there's many a dental panel forum discussion, both online and at live conferences, that have occurred about both the size and shape of his teeth, and how many in my profession would love to get the chance to make his smile look more that like of a normal adult males and less like Mr. Ed!!  And the professional consensus is that up until now atleast, his front teeth are natural, because if you look closely(and folks in my profession do) his left, top front tooth is definately more yellow/brown than his right top front tooth, which is a sign that likely as a kid, he bumped that tooth, as trauma to a tooth longterm can cause discoloration.
> 
> Color wise, his choppers aren't that much different than many a persons, they just look a bit whiter because he has a darker skin tone than a caucasian(same reason why the majority of African Americans appear to have whiter teeth).



That's awesome---I don't know why but LMFAO at this----good for you Dr J


----------



## drjeff (Jan 7, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> That's awesome---I don't know why but LMFAO at this----good for you Dr J



Camp, it's gotten real close,  but as of yet there hasn't been a dental continuing education course entitled "Tiger Wood's teeth: Discuss"  although if in his 1st real public appearance after this, if they look different,  My guess is I'll be seeing a title like that in one of the course catalogs for larger dental conventions real soon  :lol:

FYI, if Elin's reported 9 iron divot did indeed shatter a couple of those Mr Ed-esque front choppers to the point where they couldn't be saved, to restore them using dental implants would put his time frame for return at the earliest for the tour stop at Torrey Pines the end of this month, but more likely for the World Golf Championship stop at Doral in early March


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 7, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Camp, it's gotten real close,  but as of yet there hasn't been a dental continuing education course entitled "Tiger Wood's teethiscuss"  although if in his 1st real public appearance after this, if they look different,  My guess is I'll be seeing a title like that in one of the course catalogs for larger dental conventions real soon  :lol:
> 
> FYI, if Elin's reported 9 iron divot did indeed shatter a couple of those Mr Ed-esque front choppers to the point where they couldn't be saved, to restore them using dental implants time would put his time frame for return at the earliest for the tour stop at Torrey Pines the end of this month, but more likely for the World Golf Championship stop at Doral in early March



I'll be curious to read your report once he shows his head again---hopefully no later than Doral. Again, great stuff!!!


----------



## JimG. (Jan 7, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Don't get me started on his teeth!!! In all honesty, there's many a dental panel forum discussion, both online and at live conferences, that have occurred about both the size and shape of his teeth, and how many in my profession would love to get the chance to make his smile look more that like of a normal adult males and less like Mr. Ed!!  And the professional consensus is that up until now atleast, his front teeth are natural, because if you look closely(and folks in my profession do) his left, top front tooth is definately more yellow/brown than his right top front tooth, which is a sign that likely as a kid, he bumped that tooth, as trauma to a tooth longterm can cause discoloration.
> 
> Color wise, his choppers aren't that much different than many a persons, they just look a bit whiter because he has a darker skin tone than a caucasian(same reason why the majority of African Americans appear to have whiter teeth).



LMAO

The thread that keeps me laughing.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 7, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Gotta disagree there. I don't care how much someone does something that hurts you emotionally, you don't swing golf clubs at someone's head. Tiger may have been an ass to his wife and family, but attempted manslaughter is nothing to like someone for.



Crime of passion.

I don't think she meant to kill him Steve.

Anyway, I wasn't necessarily saying I liked her because she swung at his head, just that she obviously has high self esteem and just won't put up with his crap no matter who he is.

I really find that attractive.


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2010)

JimG. said:


> Crime of passion.
> 
> I don't think she meant to kill him Steve.
> 
> ...



I like her hot bod...  I find that attractive...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> I like her hot bod...  I find that attractive...



And she's got an identical twin sister too!!  I'm thinking of how those two could make a great retro style doublemint gum commercial! :lol:


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll say it again - his time and effort would have been better spent getting them to do a 3-some than going skank hunting


----------



## severine (Jan 8, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> I'll say it again - his time and effort would have been better spent getting them to do a 3-some than going skank hunting


Isn't that kind of gross? I mean, you'd be asking them to commit incest. uke:


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 8, 2010)

severine said:


> Isn't that kind of gross? I mean, you'd be asking them to commit incest. uke:



depends on how they implemented it...


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 8, 2010)

severine said:


> Isn't that kind of gross? I mean, you'd be asking them to commit incest. uke:



Gross is cool


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 8, 2010)

severine said:


> Isn't that kind of gross? I mean, you'd be asking them to commit incest. uke:



That's hot.


----------



## severine (Jan 8, 2010)

I realize the 2 chicks on 1 guy (or without the guy) thing in and of itself is hot, I'm not disputing that... just never understood the sisters fascination. A bro and sis would be repulsive, but sisters together is "hawt." :blink: 

Guys are weird...


----------



## billski (Jan 8, 2010)

severine said:


> Guys are weird...


 Still living the teenage fantasy I suppose :lol:


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 8, 2010)

severine said:


> I realize the 2 chicks on 1 guy (or without the guy) thing in and of itself is hot, I'm not disputing that... just never understood the sisters fascination. A bro and sis would be repulsive, but sisters together is "hawt." :blink:
> 
> *Guys are weird*...




We know no other way


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 14, 2010)

one positive to come of this is a pretty sweet video game.

http://www.atom.com/fun_games/tiger...fun_games/tiger_woods_defense/?xrs=eml_121709


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> one positive to come of this is a pretty sweet video game.
> 
> http://www.atom.com/fun_games/tiger...fun_games/tiger_woods_defense/?xrs=eml_121709


3 under par on my first try. If only the real game were that easy...


----------



## snoseek (Jan 14, 2010)

Is there tiger pron yet? It's only a matter of time


----------



## drjeff (Jan 15, 2010)

severine said:


> I realize the 2 chicks on 1 guy (or without the guy) thing in and of itself is hot, I'm not disputing that... just never understood the sisters fascination. A bro and sis would be repulsive, but sisters together is "hawt." :blink:
> 
> Guys are weird...



All depends on what the sisters look like 

When you're talking Tiger's (still for now at least) wife and her twin, that's hawt!   :lol:


----------



## WJenness (Jan 15, 2010)

snoseek said:


> Is there tiger pron yet? It's only a matter of time



In the process apparently:

http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/2...ring_kayden_kross_tyler_knight_already_i.html

-w


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 15, 2010)

http://msn.foxsports.com/golf/story/report-tiger-woods-may-help-haitian-earthquake-victims-011410

Bad boy does good


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 16, 2010)

This thread is amazing from reading the first few posts about his car crash to where it has led him now simply unreal.. Living down the road from him its really a surreal scene just driving by there can still be 10-15 news people outside Islesworth where he resides.  Tiger woods will be back and all the people that well threw him under the bus so to speak will be remembered by him and not granted interviews and such.  I feel he will channel all of this frustration towards his opponents and be better than ever, thats just the way the guy is.  I have seen him 4-times in person once at the us open in winged foot in 2006 i followed him around for 18holes , this was his first tourny after his father died and he did eventually miss the cut, all i could think and say was he was very robotic, u dont really notice it on tv when you follow him if hes not hitting the ball its 75 percent always looking up at the trees, wind direction etc, where as during the afternoon i followed phil mickelson and he joked with us about eating peanuts, totally different guys. The other 2times i saw him were both at the starbucks on sand lake rd/turkey hill rd if u know the area, the road off international dr in orlando where the worlds largest mcdonalds is.  Both times he was walking out and held the door open for me.

 The last time was at a restaurant called timpico across the street from the starbucks, he waited 20min for a table, woods party of 4 was called, he didnt cut line, was a very nice respectful guy.  You would think with all his money he would buy a batphone a pay as u go phone or put it in someone elses name, just goes to show you not everyone is reality smart, his book smart is golf smart, maybe thats why hes better at golf than all of us but i would be willing to bet 90percent of us would be better at hiding it if we were cheating on our signifigant other.  Tiger will be back, 1st week of the masters is the rumor here, i think he will play a tune up tourny right before that, he always does and takes the next week off. At least hes finally off the front page though


----------



## drjeff (Jan 18, 2010)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Tiger will be back, 1st week of the masters is the rumor here, i think he will play a tune up tourny right before that, he always does and takes the next week off. At least hes finally off the front page though



Agree 100% Personally I think the 1st round of the "Tiger's Back" media circus will be at the World Golf Championship event at Doral.  While the off course stuff that week may be out of his comfort level/control, the way he's played year in and year out on the Blue Monster would likely have his on-course comfort level quite high for his 1st week back


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 18, 2010)

speaking of tiger woods he enrolled in a sex clinic yesterday


----------



## dmc (Jan 19, 2010)

drjeff said:


> And she's got an identical twin sister too!!  I'm thinking of how those two could make a great retro style doublemint gum commercial! :lol:



mmmmmmm..... Swedish twins....

Id swing a club for that...


----------



## JimG. (Jan 19, 2010)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> speaking of tiger woods he enrolled in a sex clinic yesterday



Wow! 

You would think he has enough practice already.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 20, 2010)

I dont get what tiger is doing in a sex clinic u can be a sex addict and have a problem by needing it and craving it all with your wife, he needs to be in a faithful/cheaters clinic.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 20, 2010)

heres the best quote i ever heard that had to do with tiger woods..  We as men are only as faithful as our options.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 18, 2010)

*The Woods statement - who cares*

_*Eye-opener: The Woods statement - who cares*
So Tiger Woods is going to open his mouth...in front of a few "friends" and probably several millions on TV.
Big deal.
This session where people are actually allowed to watch in person the golfing great state his case is way over the top. It's so unnecessary and just another example of controlling his image. (USA TODAY had more than 20 photos of Woods jogging near his Florida home yesterday, the same day he announced he's breaking his silence).  But there'll be no questions from what Woods' agent, Mark Steinberg, labels a "small group of friends, colleagues and close associates." So, why attend? Wouldn't just releasing a statement or taping an apology prove enough?...Don't you – Mr. and Mrs. Golf Fan – care more how he'll fare on the golf course where he's still young enough at 34 to break Jack Nicklaus' record of 18 major titles? The marriage stuff – so what._

You can vote as "To whom will Tiger specifically apologize to first?" here:  http://content.usatoday.com/communities/gameon/post/2010/02/eye-opener-woods-statement---who-cares/1


----------



## drjeff (Feb 18, 2010)

legalskier said:


> _*Eye-opener: The Woods statement - who cares*
> So Tiger Woods is going to open his mouth...in front of a few "friends" and probably several millions on TV.
> Big deal.
> This session where people are actually allowed to watch in person the golfing great state his case is way over the top. It's so unnecessary and just another example of controlling his image. (USA TODAY had more than 20 photos of Woods jogging near his Florida home yesterday, the same day he announced he's breaking his silence).  But there'll be no questions from what Woods' agent, Mark Steinberg, labels a "small group of friends, colleagues and close associates." So, why attend? Wouldn't just releasing a statement or taping an apology prove enough?...Don't you – Mr. and Mrs. Golf Fan – care more how he'll fare on the golf course where he's still young enough at 34 to break Jack Nicklaus' record of 18 major titles? The marriage stuff – so what._
> ...



I'm sure that it's not coincidence on his part that his return the the media world event is happening while the ACCENTURE Match Play Championships are going on, since Accenture was one of the 1st sponsors to drop him


----------



## Glenn (Feb 18, 2010)

The news has been talking about this today.  What could possibly be so groundbreaking ? We all know what he did, he'll say sorry, take no questions and that's that. Even if he could take questions, what could come out of it? 

"Tiger! Why did you do it?" 

"I was thinking with my weiner...."


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 18, 2010)

No need to watch it i already have the whole speech down it will go like this.

Hello everyone and thank you for coming, first and foremost i would like to apologize to my wife, my family, my friends, my fans and the pgatour.  My actions for the last few months are embarrassing and uncalled for.  I am a new man ive gone thru rehab and  I decided to have my press conference here because i plan on playing in early may right here at sawgrass.  I cannot go back in time and change my actions all i ask for is that my family, friends, and fans please know im regretful of my actions and all i ask for is that in time you will accept my apology.  Thank you for being here and again i am sorry.

 Yup thats how its gonna go folks no reason to tune in thats pretty much the script he has in his hands from his lawyer and colleagues. Quick to the point, im sorry blah blah and simple, we forgave Kobe, Magic Johnson, michael jordan and his orge fests we will him too and u willl watch him, i dont care if you say nope never again u will either watch him to root for him or against him depending on how u come out of this.  Personally i think he will channel this rage towards his opponents and be dominant again, your thoughts?


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 18, 2010)

legalskier said:


> _*Eye-opener: The Woods statement - who cares*
> So Tiger Woods is going to open his mouth...in front of a few "friends" and probably several millions on TV.
> Big deal.
> This session where people are actually allowed to watch in person the golfing great state his case is way over the top. It's so unnecessary and just another example of controlling his image. (USA TODAY had more than 20 photos of Woods jogging near his Florida home yesterday, the same day he announced he's breaking his silence).  But there'll be no questions from what Woods' agent, Mark Steinberg, labels a "small group of friends, colleagues and close associates." So, why attend? Wouldn't just releasing a statement or taping an apology prove enough?...Don't you – Mr. and Mrs. Golf Fan – care more how he'll fare on the golf course where he's still young enough at 34 to break Jack Nicklaus' record of 18 major titles? The marriage stuff – so what._
> ...


Blah blah blah. Tiger, from the moment this thing broke, was damned if he did and damned if he didn't no matter what. It may be staged as a controlling PR move but for months people have questioned him not speaking up and setting the record straight and issuing a statement. Now the same media outlets and commentators are on his back, not for saying anything, but rather how he has chosen to do so. Even if he held a press conference with reporters and took questions, there would still be those that would crack wise and shake their finger back and forth. Who the hell cares. Its not like he did it on Sunday of Accenture and is being completely disrespectful.

I can not wait until Tiger gets back on tour and starts banging out W's left and right with a chip on his shoulder and something to prove. This stuff was mildly entertaining for a short time, even for someone that normally could care less and hates these celebrity moments, but let's get this statement made, find out when he will be back, and get back to business.

:beer:


----------



## drjeff (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm going to be looking super close at his teeth in his press conference tomorrow!  If his top left front tooth is the SAME color as his top right front tooth, that will in my mind end a bunch of credence to the theory that Elin flushed a 9 iron and took a nice divot out of Tiger's face/teeth just before the SUV crash!  :lol:


----------



## Geoff (Feb 19, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I'm going to be looking super close at his teeth in his press conference tomorrow!  If his top left front tooth is the SAME color as his top right front tooth, that will in my mind end a bunch of credence to the theory that Elin flushed a 9 iron and took a nice divot out of Tiger's face/teeth just before the SUV crash!  :lol:



Armchair forensic dentistry?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 19, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Armchair forensic dentistry?





You know it!  :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2010)

Personally, I think he shouldn't do a damned thing, but be himself.  Divorce his wife, go back to slaying the competition and slaying women like he's Gene Simmons.  Not all people are cut out for monogamy or marriage.  Nothing wrong with it.  I think the thought of rehab turning him into Jim Bob Duggar is about as believable as Ted Haggard being a 'recovering gay man'


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 19, 2010)

who cares...last i checked the sun still rose and set yesterday, more to life than Tiger and golf...move on.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 19, 2010)

Getting a kick out of watching many of the women that I employ in my office watch his speech and they're comments about him 

My reply when I got acused of being a "typical male"  was "how would you feel if it was Oprah or Ellen making a similar annoucement to this??"  They at least paused for a millisecond before they continued to male bash me   :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Feb 19, 2010)

From this woman's perspective, he is sincere and its none of our business how he and his wife work it out.
He knows that his actions have made a huge impact on being a roll model to kids and he seems very remorseful. 

This is why we need to be our own kids' roll model, and hope that we can be what they need us to be.


----------



## Marc (Feb 19, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> This is why we need to be our own kids' roll model, and hope that we can be what they need us to be.



Quite.

But beyond that, the people whom we admire should impress the same upon our children.

Relax, I don't have any, yet.

As an example, though, two of my personal hereos, Gene Kranz and Paul Newman, have qualities and traits mirroring those of my folks.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 20, 2010)

...Tiger's conference was something.   Think he could've thrown in a few words dealing with his dedication to the products more than talking about how he's going to behave in the future....as if anyone cares...:lol::lol::lol:.   Up there on _my_ top ten list...pretty close to both George Wallace's VP pick news conference with Curtis LeMay...and RIP Alexander Haig's "I am in control" speech...

$.01


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 21, 2010)

All that presser showed was just what a control freak he is, serves him right the main camera went out so we couldnt see his facial reactions looking into it, see that wouldnt have happened under normal circumstances.  Theres only 2 questions people wanna know well 3, how many women was it, how long has this been going on since u were married and when will u return to golf, and since he didnt answer any he will get hounded, and i love the plz stop following my family around and taking pictures of my wife and kids hey jackass the guy takin pictures of your wife and kids does that so he can feed his wife and kids and now that u brought it up they will come harder now and take  more pictures.  And today Stevie williams says no heckling will be tolerated even better lol http://sportsworldchat.com/index.php?topic=150.0


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2010)

One part of his speech that I had no idea why he spoke of his a brief mention of being accused of using performance enhancing drugs.  

A. What does that have to do with your affairs

B. If you don't want to put a bulls eye on your back, don't bring something like that up.

That would truly be the nail in the coffin on his career.  If it was discovered he was juicing


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 21, 2010)

Tiger was just speaking about the media and its false accusations in general. There was rumors about performance enhancing drugs to go along with the rumors of the women. He had the bullseye on his back but it was not nearly half as big a bullseye as the ladies and there was no real substantiation of the claims unlike the legitimacy of the adultery.

Even if he had juiced... it seems like most top pro athletes that have juiced went on to have fine careers after they were outed.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 16, 2010)

Coming back for The Masters

http://sports.espn.go.com/golf/news/story?id=4999991

Argueably the most media/crowd controlled golf event in the US(if not the world)


----------



## Chunk (Mar 18, 2010)

Whats the difference between a car and a golf ball? 


Tiger can drive a golf ball more than 100 meters


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2010/06/30/elin-nordegren-gets-m-custody-kids-exchange-silence-tiger-woods-divorce/?test=faces

What does she have on him that he doesn't want to get out?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 1, 2010)

has to be steroids.  if he gets labeled the Barry Bonds of golf, it's over in endorsement land for him.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 1, 2010)

holy SHIT!


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 1, 2010)

I continue to believe that she is, without a doubt, unquestionably, totally, completely, and entirely not at all ugly in any way shape or form.


----------



## billski (Jul 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...hange-silence-tiger-woods-divorce/?test=faces
> 
> What does she have on him that he doesn't want to get out?



Who cares, she didn't get all.  I'm gonna get in line now.

I'm gonna be letting Tiger and the Elin know that I've got a great investment for them - a few leftover Bernie MadBonds....


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 1, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> I continue to believe that she is, without a doubt, unquestionably, totally, completely, and entirely not at all ugly in any way shape or form.



It just proves the old saying, "No matter how hot a woman is, there's always some guy who's tired of f%^&ing her..."


----------



## Glenn (Jul 1, 2010)

Not a bad haul for someone who was cleaning houses at one time.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Not a bad haul for someone who was cleaning houses at one time.



I wonder what her lawyers taking from it? 30%?


----------



## billski (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 1, 2010)

so in the final accounting each of the  20 bimbo cost Woods  37 million -- what a brilliant businessman


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> so in the final accounting each of the  20 bimbo cost Woods  37 million -- what a brilliant businessman



Didn't he pay some of the bimbo's off too?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Didn't he pay some of the bimbo's off too?



yeah i think some got some cash  especially the first woman -- not sure if the bimbette originally from here known as the "Perkins Pancake Floozy" in the media got much tho. The cheap sucker never even bought her breakfast


----------



## WJenness (Jul 1, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> Agreed, although the whole affair thing is unfounded at this point.



I just think this post seems funny now...

At the time it was appropriate... but looking back on it now...

-w


----------



## Glenn (Jul 2, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I wonder what her lawyers taking from it? 30%?



I'm sure they made out OK in this one. Everyone wants in on the action. Pun partially intended.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 2, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I wonder what her lawyers taking from it? 30%?





Glenn said:


> I'm sure they made out OK in this one. Everyone wants in on the action. Pun partially intended.


That would be Par for the course. :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 2, 2010)

One things for sure --IF tiger ever gets in a playoff situation , no announcer is EVER gonna use the phrase "playin extra holes " now --------------------------


----------



## Glenn (Jul 2, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> That would be Par for the course. :lol:



:lol:


----------

